# 6.3 Release Watch Thread



## rminsk

*Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3 and the first 2 digits of your zipcode is not listed on the post following this one.*

This thread is to track the release of 6.3 for the HR10-250. DirecTV typically rolls out software over a few week/month period. It is usually done by region of the country based on the service address of the receiver. *Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3 and the first 2 digits of your zipcode is not listed on the following list.* Please post the day you got it and the first 2 digits of the zipcode of the service address of the receiver. I will keep the post following this one up-to-date with a list of zipcodes that have received the 6.3 update.

Just because your zipcode may be listed you still may not activate the 6.3 software right away. Each night DirecTV/TiVo randomly choose receivers by the receiver service number and zipcode. They update there database to reflect that 6.3 should be running on the randomly selected receiver. The next time the receiver completes the "TiVo" phone call the status will change to "Pending Restart". Early in the morning the receiver will restart itself and install the new software.

If you see a "Pending Restart" and want the software right away you can restart the receiver. This software install will take a longer than the usual software install because the TiVo database must be rebuilt. If you have any programs that are about to start recording and you do not want to miss them wait till after the show to restart.

DirecTV will be streaming the software images over the satellite for a few days and your machine will cache the software during the 3:00am service download. If your machine does not cache it for some reason (no satellite reception, ...) the software will be downloaded over the phone when it needs to be installed.


----------



## rminsk

Edit on 9-18-06:
*Due to a bug in the 6.3 software with the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite the rollout of 6.3 has been put on hold. This will most likely mean a new version of the software will be distributed (maybe 6.3.1 or 6.3a) and the rollout will start again. We hope to find out more about the rollout schedule as soon as they fix the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite problem.*

It seems for this release DirecTV wanted to get it out in a hurry for the fall TV season and DirecTV is NOT basing it on zipcode. With that said DirecTV only activates a certain number of machines per day. The machines are choosen randomly based on the machines service number. Once the machine has been choosen randomly the next phone call will activate the software.

I am only listing the zipcodes where the software has been activated. If you are seeing it in /SwSystem and it has not installed I am not list it.

Zipcodes with 6.3 installed:
01xxx
03xxx
06xxx
07xxx
08xxx
10xxx
11xxx
16xxx
21xxx
22xxx
24xxx
27xxx
28xxx
30xxx
32xxx
33xxx
34xxx
37xxx
38xxx
45xxx
46xxx
48xxx
54xxx
60xxx
61xxx
64xxx
70xxx
75xxx
76xxx
77xxx
78xxx
79xxx
85xxx
89xxx
90xxx
91xxx
93xxx
94xxx
95xxx
97xxx


----------



## rminsk

It seems for this release DirecTV wanted to get it out in a hurry for the fall TV season and DirecTV is NOT basing it on zipcode. With that said DirecTV only activates a certain number of machines per day. The machines are choosen randomly based on the machines service number. Once the machine has been choosen randomly the next phone call will activate the software.


----------



## Fleegle

Nobody yet, eh?


----------



## Ein

...and still watching.


----------



## Terry K

I'm in 64102 and its sitting ready to install! It just arrived, and the version number is:

IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3-01-2-357 /Server/78227711


----------



## WeKnSmith

One of my two HR10s is installing the update right now. The second unit did not get the update yet. 

46060


----------



## AVPhan

Installing screen after restart.
Zip 32312, Tallahassee, FL. A List customer.


----------



## jnangano

Both of mine are receiving the update.

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 79206 11/30/05 02:35 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 1112212 09/14/06 02:49 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 79206 11/30/05 02:35 700 

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 684938 03/17/05 04:36 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2522307 09/14/06 02:50 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 684938 03/17/05 04:36 700


----------



## AVPhan

AVPhan said:


> Installing screen after restart.
> Zip 32312, Tallahassee, FL. A List customer.


is on now.

"Preparing the service update....
This may take up to an hour. "


----------



## AVPhan

AVPhan said:


> is on now.
> 
> "Preparing the service update....
> This may take up to an hour. "


Done.


----------



## BeachBumMike

Updated in 90266

Directory listing of /SwSystem
Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
3.1.5f-01-2-357	tyDb	206180	03/25/05 10:10	700
6.3-01-2-357	tyDb	507832	09/14/06 02:42	768
ACTIVE	tyDb	206180	03/25/05 10:10	700


----------



## AVPhan

AVPhan said:


> Done.


Folder setting is off as default.
30sec skip is not on as default, SPS30S sets it back on.
You have to re-setup your channel lists.


----------



## demon16v

Zip 08109 6.3 is installed and running!!


----------



## Krokus

34212 Brdenton FL - Both machines. I have software upgrade set to false so I have not seen it yet. It downloaded 3:00 am this morning.

Krokus


----------



## Iwanthd

What menu do you use to find the Directory listing of /SwSystem?


----------



## alltimesaresoon

48111 Belleville, MI - Near Detroit

I got Folders!


----------



## Iwanthd

jdc0730 said:


> 46202
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 1215470 09/14/06 06:41 768
> ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700


Thanks for the response, at what screen do you enter those numbers?

Or, am I an idiot and you are just listing your zip code?


----------



## HofstraJet

Received it on one of my four HD TiVos. Forced a call on all four this morning and one said Pending Restart, one had the long loading data call, two had standard calls. Will try the other three again later today. Zip 33071.


----------



## Twister18

61920 Charleston IL.


----------



## Gunnyman

if your HDTivo is not hacked, you can't query MFS which is where the SwSystem info is stored.
If it is hacked you can find the info in Tivoweb under MFS


----------



## sluciani

Got it this AM on 1 of my 3 HR10's in the 10583 zip code. /s


----------



## whitepelican

Got it overnight in zip code 54302, Green Bay Wisconsin.


----------



## HofstraJet

Could the randomness be attributed to the unit not getting all of the slices overnight or perhaps some corruption in the data forcing it to redownload the next night?


----------



## Tivogre

22153

Slices are on the unit.

I am "Zippered", so I'm waiting for good instructions on how to proceed to activate.


----------



## Karpa

27587

Did not realize until I got to work, so I can't play with it yet  

3.1.5e-01-2-357 tyDb 850
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 1547577
ACTIVE tyDb 850


----------



## Big Daddy P

It said pending restart, I restarted. It said installing new Tivo software, went thru all the setup and when pic came back on, system still says 3.1 software version!

Wha happened???


----------



## Pab Sungenis

Slices came down this morning. Since I'm hacked, I'm manually upgrading now.


----------



## Capmeister

Karl Rove's hurricane machine stole your 6.3 update.


----------



## PLaPoint

I forced a call this morning and received the "Pending Restart" notification, but after I restart my machine, it still loads the 3.1.5f version of the software and doesn't install the udpate. Is there a setting somewhere that stops the update from installing? 

I looked at my SwSystem directory and I find the 6.3 subdirectory there:

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 12:10 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 953206 09/14/06 02:43 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 12:10 700 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## thepackfan

Pab Sungenis said:


> Slices came down this morning. Since I'm hacked, I'm manually upgrading now.


.
How was your unit hacked(zippered or manually)? Are you using slicer? Please. Let us know how it turns out.

Thanks


----------



## mattdb

Got it here on one of my three.

27520


----------



## sschwart

Just checked mine!
02140

6.3-01-2-357	tyDb	427541	09/14/06 03:13 768

Woo! I'll be rebooting when I get home tonight


----------



## MisterEd

07036, got it but not installing it until the rest of you test it for me.


----------



## RunnerFL

I've got 6.3 sitting in my SwSystem folder. Just have to wait for someone to figure out the tivoapp patches so I can install it. 


33461


----------



## mgoddard1

46038


bash-2.02# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 32966 11/28/05 03:49 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 1073019 09/14/06 06:41 768
ACTIVE tyDb 32966 11/28/05 03:49 700


----------



## Pab Sungenis

PLaPoint said:


> I forced a call this morning and received the "Pending Restart" notification, but after I restart my machine, it still loads the 3.1.5f version of the software and doesn't install the udpate. Is there a setting somewhere that stops the update from installing?


This message is showing up for a few people installing manually, which bombs out the install script:

ERROR: Didn't find any device list files in /install/platform/utils/DeviceList/
while executing
"exec tivosh /var/utils//buildskeleton /install"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec tivosh $prefix/buildskeleton $installdir"
(file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 147)
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout"
(object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 46)
invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
(file "/tvbin/installSw.itcl" line 184)

So it looks like something is missing from some machines.


----------



## vttym

07052

I read the thread here, forced the phone call (since I have Vonage), got the Pending Restart when it was done, and now I have folders.. all is well.

One question - I read 30 sec. skip was in this release. Did I miss a memo? I can't find it as an option, and the Harmony Remote "30 sec skip" button just skips like the advance button does.


----------



## thepackfan

Did you actually reset the code S-P-S-3-0-S


----------



## Pab Sungenis

vttym said:


> 07052
> 
> I read the thread here, forced the phone call (since I have Vonage), got the Pending Restart when it was done, and now I have folders.. all is well.
> 
> One question - I read 30 sec. skip was in this release. Did I miss a memo? I can't find it as an option, and the Harmony Remote "30 sec skip" button just skips like the advance button does.


SPS30

It's still a "back door" feature.


----------



## rrr22777

92688

Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
3.1.5f-01-2-357	tyDb	206180	03/25/05 10:10	700
6.3-01-2-357	tyDb	328403	09/14/06 06:19	768
ACTIVE	tyDb	206180	03/25/05 10:10	700


----------



## cheer

60031


Code:


    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size    
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----    
    3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb         850  03/14/05 17:41    700    
    6.3-01-2-357              tyDb      820043  09/14/06 07:43    768    
    ACTIVE                    tyDb         850  03/14/05 17:41    700


----------



## FriscoJoe

75035

6.3 up and running


----------



## Freightdog

30342

Update applied, but hanging on...
"Almost there, just a few more minutes" for the past 45 minutes... keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## garbec

Where do I look for the "Pending Restart" message? Mail? System Info?


----------



## muzzymate

garbec said:


> Where do I look for the "Pending Restart" message? Mail? System Info?


On the Phone menu.


----------



## TimGoodwin

garbec said:


> Where do I look for the "Pending Restart" message? Mail? System Info?


settings then go to phone.


----------



## garbec

I forced a daily call, but no "Pending Restart". 

Has anyone had any luck with repetitively forcing daily calls and getting the upgrade on a followup attempt? Is it random or is my serail number or some other personal info going to prevent it until DirecTV decides it's my time?


----------



## Jimbo713

78251 - up and running.

The "Channels you receive" and "favorite channels" screen is different


----------



## nlayton

97306 - Oregon

Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
3.1.5f-01-2-357	tyDb	43423 12/02/05 16:21 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb	1022393 09/14/06 02:47 768
ACTIVE tyDb	43423 12/02/05 16:21	700


Of course my system is softwareupgrade=false, so I am guessing I need to somehow force it? 

Anyone have the link to that someplace?


----------



## davez

Installing right now...956xx. Just outside of Sacramento, CA


----------



## nlayton

BTW, I have 2 HR10-250's one hacked and one stock, I can obviously only see the hacked one. But The stock unit is not upgraded yet and I have forced about 3 calls and still trying!!


----------



## wasdvd

Downloaded to hacked HR10-250, not installed yet (I hope).
ZIP 33764


----------



## Sknzfan

got it here in NC ...well on ONE so far....
28681


----------



## Kamakzie

Bah I just forced a dial and nothing.. Also people who have it are the 30 skip codes still there?


----------



## AstroDad

garbec said:


> I forced a daily call, but no "Pending Restart".
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with repetitively forcing daily calls and getting the upgrade on a followup attempt? Is it random or is my serail number or some other personal info going to prevent it until DirecTV decides it's my time?


if your unit is not hacked you have to wait until DirecTV decides it is time.


----------



## toohip

Pab Sungenis said:


> This message is showing up for a few people installing manually, which bombs out the install script:
> 
> ERROR: Didn't find any device list files in /install/platform/utils/DeviceList/
> while executing
> "exec tivosh /var/utils//buildskeleton /install"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec tivosh $prefix/buildskeleton $installdir"
> (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 147)
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout"
> (object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 46)
> invoked from within
> "inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
> (file "/tvbin/installSw.itcl" line 184)
> 
> So it looks like something is missing from some machines.


Edit your installSw.itcl

exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout

Change to this.

exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout


----------



## PJO1966

Forced a call this morning. I now have the "Installing Update" screen. I usually receive the first wave of updates, at least I have with the R-15.

91401


----------



## litzdog911

Kamakzie said:


> Bah I just forced a dial and nothing.. Also people who have it are the 30 skip codes still there?


Yes, SPS30S still enables 30-sec skip.


----------



## mattpol

I'm getting excited. Anyone get this yet without a hacked unit?


----------



## georgemoe

garbec said:


> I forced a daily call, but no "Pending Restart".
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with repetitively forcing daily calls and getting the upgrade on a followup attempt? Is it random or is my serail number or some other personal info going to prevent it until DirecTV decides it's my time?


I'm in the *01xxx* area code and made two successfull forced calls today and restarted twice. Still at 3.1.5f.  I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## FriscoJoe

mattpol said:


> Anyone get this yet without a hacked unit?


Yes.


----------



## MisterEd

Everyone seems to have different size slices. I guess it's not coming down all at once which is why we aren't all restarting. As of 12:30EDST this is what I have:

6.3-01-2-357 tyDb *1375955* 09/14/06 02:44 768


----------



## whitepelican

MisterEd said:


> Everyone seems to have different size slices. I guess it's not coming down all at once which is why we aren't all restarting. As of 12:30EDST this is what I have:
> 
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb *1375955* 09/14/06 02:44 768


That's not the size, that's the ID (MFSID? I believe). The size is the last number and it says 768 for everybody I believe. Here's the whole enchilada, so you can see the column headers:



Code:


Directory listing of /SwSystem
Name			Type	Id		Date Time		Size
3.1.5f-01-2-357		tyDb	850		03/14/05 11:41		700
6.3-01-2-357		tyDb	314634		09/14/06 02:55		768
ACTIVE			tyDb	850		03/14/05 11:41		700


----------



## TivoinTexas

76248 - North of Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## TimGoodwin

21061- Glen Burnie, Md 1 of 2


----------



## phox_mulder

Any data as to how DirecTV is picking the machines to be updated?

Manufacture date?
In service date?
Serial number?
TSN?
Account holders last name?
Totally random?

Doesn't seem to have anything to do with zip code.


phox


----------



## JimSpence

whitepelican said:


> That's not the size, that's the ID (MFSID? I believe). The size is the last number and it says 768 for everybody I believe. Here's the whole enchilada, so you can see the column headers:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Directory listing of /SwSystem
> Name			Type	Id		Date Time		Size
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357		tyDb	850		03/14/05 11:41		700
> 6.3-01-2-357		tyDb	314634		09/14/06 02:55		768
> ACTIVE			tyDb	850		03/14/05 11:41		700


So, that makes 6.3 about 10% larger than 3.1.5f.


----------



## AstroDad

phox_mulder said:


> Any data as to how DirecTV is picking the machines to be updated?
> 
> Manufacture date?
> In service date?
> Serial number?
> TSN?
> Account holders last name?
> Totally random?
> 
> Doesn't seem to have anything to do with zip code.
> 
> phox


Seems to be pretty random. Seems we can knock out zip code and last name because many people have multiple HR10s and have only gotten the update on one.

What I am curious about is how often they release a new batch of approved receivers. Daily? Weekly?


----------



## acourvil

Two HD10-250s with the update sitting in the holding pen, zip 95120 in California. I probably won't do the update until there's some word on ability to hack 6.3.


----------



## mr.unnatural

My guess is they're probably activating units based on the Tivo service No. or some other data tied to the unit like the RID No. Households with multiple HDTivos probably didn't get all of them from the same production run, which would account for the randomness of units being activated.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Please don't forget to mention whether your unit is hacked or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Adam1115

Anyone willing to post their image somewhere..??


----------



## rifleman69

I tried activating a call and promptly cut off the "Call to DirecTV" on my daily call screen. ARGH!!!


----------



## zalusky

Maybe their looking at the last digit of the phone number or something like that for choosing who gets it.


----------



## Lee L

I'm in 27560 and I got it on one of my machines and not the other one. The one that got it was scheduled for a daily call tomorrow AM (iforced a call) and is the newer of my 2. The one that did not get it is scheduled for a call on Saturday AM (it completed one overnight last night). I forced a call on that one but nothing.


----------



## Jon J

I forced a call today. It stayed on "downloading" for about 5 minutes but does not show "pending restart". Oh well.


----------



## Cruzan

zalusky said:


> Maybe their looking at the last digit of the phone number or something like that for choosing who gets it.


I manage software that's deployed on several million machines, and when we do upgrades it's completely random, particularly on the first day. The goal is to test the reaction not the product, so random is good.


----------



## Tonedeaf

FriscoJoe said:


> 75035
> 
> 6.3 up and running


Dangit, 75032 here and not showing in MFS yet.


----------



## charlie_eberly

No joy here either. I have 3 HR10-250's and not a one of them got it. I forced a couple of calls on each of them to no avail. Zip code here is 92882 (SoCal).


----------



## Brillian1080p

I must be missing something, it's been said many times the software is downloaded by satellite. Why are some posters expecting to have the software by forcing a call?


----------



## Adam1115

Brillian1080p said:


> I must be missing something, it's been said many times the software is downloaded by satellite. Why are some posters expecting to have the software by forcing a call?


You did miss something. It's activated by a phone call.


----------



## TonyD79

They are assuming D* is adding authorizations to update during the day (not nec. a good assumption, they may add them once a day, once every two days, etc.).

Does anyone know how often they add to the list (or how often they have in the past). I would like to update now cause I have little scheduled for the next couple of days and would like to get it done.


----------



## uwec86

How can I tell if 6.3 is on my box?


----------



## AstroDad

uwec86 said:


> How can I tell if 6.3 is on my box?


Unless your box is hacked you can't

edit: unless you mean how do I tell what version I am currently running?

That can be found under settings/phone or under system information.


----------



## rminsk

phox_mulder said:


> Any data as to how DirecTV is picking the machines to be updated?
> 
> Manufacture date?
> In service date?
> Serial number?
> TSN?
> Account holders last name?
> Totally random?
> 
> Doesn't seem to have anything to do with zip code.
> 
> phox


Randomly by service number...


----------



## Brillian1080p

I already know it's activated by phone call. People are saying they are forcing phone calls and still don't have the software sitting on their machine. 

Read the posts before mine.


----------



## Plugplay

Mine is not hacked and a phone call and I'm up.

16323


----------



## rminsk

Brillian1080p said:


> I already know it's activated by phone call. People are saying they are forcing phone calls and still don't have the software sitting on their machine.
> 
> Read the posts before mine.


 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4351209&&#post4351209


----------



## Lee L

THe only reason I forced a call on the machine that completed one last night was just for gits and shiggles. I was pretty certain that nothing would happen when it did not say pending restart, but I had a few minutes to kill while the other machine was loading the software (which it started doing after I forced a call, teh regular call would have been overnight tonight) and figured I would try it.


----------



## mbobak

alltimesaresoon said:


> 48111 Belleville, MI - Near Detroit
> 
> I got Folders!


Hey! That's my Zip code, and I don't have it! At least, I didn't last night. I gotta get out of here and go home and check it out!


----------



## AstroDad

Brillian1080p said:


> I already know it's activated by phone call. People are saying they are forcing phone calls and still don't have the software sitting on their machine.
> 
> Read the posts before mine.


Unless your TiVo is hacked you don't know whether you have the software and DirecTV has authorized your box for it until a daily call is made. Since typically the box only calls every other day people are forcing the call in hopes thay have gotten the slices and the authorization necessary to install the upgrade.


----------



## etsolow

Right, these are people with unhacked units. They don't know whether the software has been downloaded, they only know it hasn't been installed, so they force a call!


----------



## CessnaDriver

TivoinTexas said:


> 76248 - North of Fort Worth, Texas


I am in Keller too, but do not know if I got the update yet


----------



## AstroDad

If PTVUpgrade put a 6.3 instantcake up for sale right now I wonder how many would buy it just to get 6.3 tonight knowing they would get it free eventually.


----------



## AstroDad

mbobak said:


> Hey! That's my Zip code, and I don't have it! At least, I didn't last night. I gotta get out of here and go home and check it out!


Don't get too excited, if it was just by zip those with more than one box would have gotten it on all of them.


----------



## kbohip

AstroDad said:


> If PTVUpgrade put a 6.3 instantcake up for sale right now I wonder how many would buy it just to get 6.3 tonight knowing they would get it free eventually.


I'd almost be tempted into doing it, not because I can't wait an extra few days (Ih ope that's all it is!) but because I used the drive with my HR10-250 image in my other Tivo. It'd be nice to have a backup image, although I can always just cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## gtnuke

Was at home for lunch today and forced a call. Then got the pending restart message. I rebooted and now I have 6.3!

My zipcode is 245xx.


----------



## charlie_eberly

TonyD79 said:


> They are assuming D* is adding authorizations to update during the day (not nec. a good assumption, they may add them once a day, once every two days, etc.).
> 
> Does anyone know how often they add to the list (or how often they have in the past). I would like to update now cause I have little scheduled for the next couple of days and would like to get it done.


This is exactly my situation. I am sure all 3 units have the software sitting there although I cannot prove that since mine are not hacked. I am just waiting to get authorized so it will install. If I knew how often and when they were adding new authorizations I would not keep calling so much but at this point my only hope is that one of these calls will eventually succeed and the software will install.

You really have to wonder if D* knows how badly we all want this upgrade?


----------



## Rombaldi

79xxx - installed and folding


----------



## no-blue-screen

Get in my HR10-2fityyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Nothing to report here....will check again tonight when I get home.

EDIT: forced a call when I came home at 7pm ET and just suceeded, no pending restart


----------



## acomire

08527 Checking in....

After reading this thread at work I just got home and ran downstairs to find a "Pending Restart". Just rebooted and saw that happy Tivo TV telling me he is installing new software....

WoHoo!!


----------



## AstroDad

Did anyone force a call this morning without getting the authorization, but come home and now have it?

I am guessing they do not release more authorizations throughout the day because most won't be forcing calls like we are, so releasing more before 95% are even installed doesn't appear to make sense. My guess would be 2 or 3 days between new authorizations.


----------



## rminsk

AstroDad said:


> My guess would be 2 or 3 days between new authorizations.


I think each night they add another block of machines.


----------



## rufus4bz

60014 Let there be folders!


----------



## HofstraJet

Maybe Earl can pontificate on when they add new receivers to the authorized list? Kind of pointless to make three calls a day if they only update the list daily or weekly!


----------



## ebonovic

I don't know how they are doing it with this release.

Normally it is ZipCode/AreaCode/Timezone based...


----------



## rhyno

First off, i want to thank everyone for their info and guidance here. this is my first post, though I've been reading this site for quite some time. I can't tell you how helpful this site has been.

speaking of helpful, I just got off the phone with the most helpful retention guy ever. while he was taking care of some other business (free hd-dvr), I was grilling him for eveyhting he knew. Here's what he had on the 6.3 release. 

1st- started on sep. 12 (already knew that)

2nd. the release is time zone based. starting on the P.T., and working its way accross time zones every 4 days. 

3rd. within the time zones, activation is random.

4th some random activation across U.S.

5th to be completed by october 4th

Thats what he had.. also told me a little about A list. lets just say they ARE tracking all those times you call up to ask for free programming... 

Anyways, i hope this is helpful. I know some of the hacked units have been able install already, bt at least this sheds a little light on the randomness..


----------



## rminsk

rhyno said:


> 2nd. the release is time zone based. starting on the P.T., and working its way accross time zones every 4 days.


Not for this release. Every timezone has reported activations on the first day of the rollout. It seems DirecTV wanted to rush this one of for the fall TV season. Past rollouts have started in Los Angeles and then expanded by timezone. It is still random based on the service number.


----------



## drew2k

rhyno said:


> ...
> 
> 2nd. the release is time zone based. starting on the P.T., and working its way accross time zones every 4 days.
> 
> ...


 Well, that just sucks for me, waiting impatiently on the East coast for my upgrade! 

Here's hoping I'll be one of the random activations across the US ... but I wont't hold my breath.


----------



## drew2k

rminsk said:


> Not for this release. Every timezone has reported activations on the first day of the rollout. It seems DirecTV wanted to rush this one of for the fall TV season. Past rollouts have started in Los Angeles and then expanded by timezone. It is still random based on the service number.


 I like your answer better. Please ... keep posting such encouragments!


----------



## vtfan99

rhyno said:


> 2nd. the release is time zone based. starting on the P.T., and working its way accross time zones every 4 days.


I don't think he is right on this point. We have reports from folks in Florida for sure and other places very far from P.S.T. It doesn't even appear to be related to time zones at all as most reports are scattered throughout all time zones. Who knows for sure though


----------



## davsherm

Got the 6.3 update on my unhacked units at zip 01516. Great to have folders in time for the kick off of the fall tv season!


----------



## Todd

I sent an e-mail last weekend to them complaining about the shutoff of TNTHD for the next 2 NASCAR races and I also mentioned the 6.3 rollout. In their response today, they did say this:



> Also, let me assure you that while DIRECTV has introduced a new DVRs, we will continue to support the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo and standalone TiVo service. By the way, the software download Version 6.3 for your HD DVR is already scheduled to occur approximately 2 AM local time (after the TiVo daily call). Some receivers get it Sep 12, 2006 and most get it by Oct 4, 2006. To get the upgrade, please keep your receiver plugged in, though it does not need to be turned on. Keep phone line connected. After the TiVo daily call, the upgrade automatically occurs within 24 hours.


I'm on the east coast and haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## hiker

rminsk said:


> ... It is still random based on the service number.


I wonder if D* has to have the TiVo service number recorded correctly in their database? Or it it just something like a match on a digit or two in some position in the service number?


----------



## rminsk

hiker said:


> I wonder if D* has to have the TiVo service number recorded correctly in their database? Or it it just something like a match on a digit or two in some position in the service number?


It is based on the whole service number and it is correct in there database. If it was not correct in the database the TiVo portion of the DVR would not work (activation phone call)


----------



## hiker

rminsk said:


> It is based on the whole service number and it is correct in there database. If it was not correct in the database the TiVo portion of the DVR would not work.


D*'s database has serial numbers instead of service number for some of my HR10s. Maybe that's why none of mine have updated. All TiVo functions work, however.


----------



## rhyno

rminsk said:


> Not for this release. Every timezone has reported activations on the first day of the rollout. It seems DirecTV wanted to rush this one of for the fall TV season. Past rollouts have started in Los Angeles and then expanded by timezone. It is still random based on the service number.


He said that there were initial random releases across U.S., which explains why there are actications pooping up everywhere. I'm not saying the info they gave him is completely right, but that is 1 explanation.


----------



## UGARx

Got mine this morning. 

30360 (Atlanta)

Works as advertised. Feels like a new machine....fast!

Thanks Earl....


----------



## ebonovic

UGARx said:


> Got mine this morning.
> 
> 30360 (Atlanta)
> 
> Works as advertised. Feels like a new machine....fast!
> 
> Thanks Earl....


Don't thank me.... I didn't write it..

But just seeing all your smiling faces, and donations to my paypal account is thanks enough....


----------



## rminsk

hiker said:


> D*'s database has serial numbers instead of service number for some of my HR10s. Maybe that's why none of mine have updated. All TiVo functions work, however.


It is still random by service number. You will not get the update activated until you service number is choosen randomly. After choosen randomly it will activate on the next phone call. By mid October they will stop the random selection and switch all the remaining machines to 6.3.


----------



## Iceblade

GOT IT! Did the daily call manually. Took about 30 minutes total before it was all set. Of note, other than the channels all being added back, none of the other things they said would be changed/turned off were. Go figure.

Zip 77459

Thanks again for all the insider updates and putting up with the wailing and gnashing of teeth we engaged in, Earl!

Regs,
Jeff


----------



## nc88keyz

in regards to the slices. are they transferable via ftp from one machine to another. a simple yes, no, or the "other forum" will do in this case to keep within scope of this forum. 

thank you.

I still dont have the slices on both machines. Of course this was take down day for the tivo wall as i call it.

I successfully installed a multiswitch that is cascading from the 5x8 outdoors. I diplexed it before it went ot he 4x8, and everything appears to be working just fine. Makes for a lot of cables. but now i have 8 lines in the living room, and room for one more tivo for a total of four in one room 

I still have outlets for 2 other boxes off the 5x8 in other areas of the house. That project is for another day though.


----------



## threeonparfive

6.3 installed today ZIP 37xxx

I forced a call this evening @ 8pm eastern time. One reboot later and I'm 6.3....WOOHOO!


----------



## TivoinTexas

TivoinTexas said:


> 76248 - North of Fort Worth, Texas


I should update. I got it on my older HR10, but the one I installed about a week and a half ago hasn't received it yet. I just forced a call and still don't have it.

I don't think their loading by service phone number, maybe serial?


----------



## vtfan99

AstroDad said:


> Did anyone force a call this morning without getting the authorization, but come home and now have it?


Still curious if anyone fits the above situation. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## rminsk

TivoinTexas said:


> I should update. I got it on my older HR10, but the one I installed about a week and a half ago hasn't received it yet. I just forced a call and still don't have it.
> 
> I don't think their loading by service phone number, maybe serial?


The service number is your serial number...


----------



## A.C.

6.3 is setting on my box. My box is pending restart, but I've got upgrades=false in my bootpage. I'm not sure I want to upgrade just yet.


----------



## BrettStah

So, I forced a manual daily call over an hour ago, and it's downloading, and downloading, and downloading... does that mean I'm getting the update? (This Tivo hasn't dialed in successfully - not hooked up to a phone line - for over 500 days before today, if that makes a difference...)


----------



## no-blue-screen

So can anyone say for sure how often they are updating the list? Is it daily, every 12 hours, every two days, etc.? I just forced a call again moments ago and nothing...just the normal suceeded message. I emailed them a couple of days ago and got the same canned response as another poster here about them starting on 9/12 and then finishing by 10/4.


----------



## vtfan99

BrettStah said:


> So, I forced a manual daily call over an hour ago, and it's downloading, and downloading, and downloading... does that mean I'm getting the update? (This Tivo hasn't dialed in successfully - not hooked up to a phone line - for over 500 days before today, if that makes a difference...)


Pretty sure that doesn't mean anything. I've noticed mine saying all sorts of different things throughout forced calls. It seems that the longer its gone without calling, the longer the call takes (downloading, negotiating, etc.). Could be a total coincidence thought.

I've forced about 4 calls today, each one said downloading....one even took a minute or two....still nothing. I've given up for today. Hopefully some magic will happen overnight.


----------



## rminsk

BrettStah said:


> So, I forced a manual daily call over an hour ago, and it's downloading, and downloading, and downloading... does that mean I'm getting the update? (This Tivo hasn't dialed in successfully - not hooked up to a phone line - for over 500 days before today, if that makes a difference...)


It could be... if it is not cached on the drive then it will download it over the phone. Do you have 3.1.5f? If not it could be downloading 3.1.5f. It can go striaght from any version to 6.3 but if you are not on the 6.3 list then it may be 3.1.5f. A download of the software takes about an hour.


----------



## no-blue-screen

vtfan99 said:


> Still curious if anyone fits the above situation. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


No, forced calls three times today as follows:

4:10am, 6:49pm, 9:48pm...nothing. It looks like a lot of the boxes that were randomly chosen were hacked with the bootpage option not to upgrade...lol. My box was hacked, but I restored the original image a while back in anticipation of the upgrade.


----------



## TheProton

BrettStah said:


> So, I forced a manual daily call over an hour ago, and it's downloading, and downloading, and downloading... does that mean I'm getting the update? (This Tivo hasn't dialed in successfully - not hooked up to a phone line - for over 500 days before today, if that makes a difference...)


Mine also took forever (1 year+ without a call), and then went to pending restart, very exciting! Then I forced the restart, and am still on 3.x. 

Oh well, I'll just leave it hooked up for now and eagerly await the surprise upgrade.


----------



## bsgoren

Forced 4 calls this evening and still nothing. S. FL - 334..  1 strange thing though is that it said the next call would be at 8:04AM Fri., 9/15???? I know it usually calls at 2 something AM; why would it call in again at 8:04AM?


----------



## acampo

11764 miller place long island new york
1 upgraded to 6.3 and 1 to go !!


----------



## vtfan99

bsgoren said:


> Forced 4 calls this evening and still nothing. S. FL - 334..  1 strange thing though is that it said the next call would be at 8:04AM Fri., 9/15???? I know it usually calls at 2 something AM; why would it call in again at 8:04AM?


Mine seems to choose a random time based in some manner on the time I made the previous call. I just forced a call at 10 pm EST....and the next scheduled call is Saturday 9/16 at 8:05 am EST. Tell me how that makes any sense at all


----------



## BrettStah

OK, the dowloading finally completed - it's now in the "Loading data" stage.


----------



## wolftim

45 xxxx cincinnati , we are updated


----------



## kpurcell

It is pending restart in 28034, DAllas NC


----------



## BrettStah

Now it's giving me a percentage of the data loading operation... it's jumping up pretty quickly - it's at 35% right this second, was at 8% just 30 seconds ago.

EDIT - just jumped to 86%

EDIT #2 - at 99%, should be done soon, then hopefully I'll see the "pending restart"

EDIT #3 - WOO HOO! "Pending restart". Too bad I'm recording stuff right now.


----------



## [email protected]

> Dangit, 75032 here and not showing in MFS yet.


75150 here in Mesquite..no upgrade yet...


----------



## nmarrion

94024 Forced the daily call and got the update activation. Restarted and about 30 minutes later I have 6.3!


----------



## BrettStah

70xxx - upgrade received (at least, it says "pending restart", haven't done that yet).


----------



## mtxguy74

Got the update on one unhacked box in 45324.

Eagerly awaiting the news on what hacks will work.


----------



## SlyDog10

60103,

I got it today, but after the reset I didn't have any sound. I'm connected via HDMI and the menu and settings pages had audio, but not any programming.

At first I was pissed and couldn't figure it out, then I checked the audio settings and changed the Dolby settings. I'm pretty sure that got changed as part of the setup, because it worked before, and I never changed any audio settings before.


----------



## cheer

nc88keyz said:


> in regards to the slices. are they transferable via ftp from one machine to another. a simple yes, no, or the "other forum" will do in this case to keep within scope of this forum.


Not in any simple fashion. They're encrypted and they get shoved into MFS pretty quickly. They can be extracted from MFS but they're not in standard .slice format at that point and would need to be converted.

So, short answer...not by most folks.


----------



## tgenius

Well I have two HR10-250s and neither of them are on 6.3, I'm in 33183 (Miami,FL) so I wonder if its gotten here yet


----------



## rminsk

tgenius said:


> Well I have two HR10-250s and neither of them are on 6.3, I'm in 33183 (Miami,FL) so I wonder if its gotten here yet


Some units have been activated in Miami. It is a random process. Please read the first post of this thread.


----------



## codespy

Hmmm....2 Hr10-250's, forced 2 calls on each and nothing. Sitting at 3.1.5f.

I guess that makes sense...no email, postcard or any "official" announcement from DirecTV on the 6.3 upgrade.

.....and no link from the DirecTV homepage to the 6.3 upgrade that I can find.

Why are certain subs getting this upgrade....or have you guys received the "Official" announcement?

rminsk....any help on this? 

And yes, on the A-list and phone line has always been plugged in.


----------



## generalpatton71

What hapends if you still have the "e" version instead of "f"?


----------



## gregftlaud

Codespy, 

Do you really expect them to be able to upgrade everyone at the same time and all at once????

Like the first post of this thread says, this is a random process. I dont have the upgrade yet and i'm not sweating, jesus, big deal we get folders. The world isn't going to end if you have to wait a few days to get the update! There are people starving in this world and people actually have the nerve to ***** because they dont have a software upgrade yet on their expensive little toys! Wow, no wonder the world hates us!

LOL


----------



## underpaid

Zip: 77449

6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2737910 09/14/06 02:50 768 

2737911 tyDb 2737911 09/14/06 02:50 140 
2737912 tyDb 2737912 09/14/06 02:50 140 
2737913 tyDb 2737913 09/14/06 02:50 152 
2737914 tyDb 2737914 09/14/06 02:50 148 

Haven't got pending restart yet.


----------



## FlugPoP

I have a friend that got his 2 days ago. Chino Ca 91710

Waiting for mine.


----------



## Cornloaf

I just read this thread and RAN to my TIVO. The pending restart was there and it is now rebooting. I have only had my HR10 for about 4 months on the lease program from DirecTV. My zip code is 94010.


----------



## pdawg17

Cornloaf said:


> I just read this thread and RAN to my TIVO. The pending restart was there and it is now rebooting. I have only had my HR10 for about 4 months on the lease program from DirecTV. My zip code is 94010.


Damn...I'm in San Carlos and I got nothin'...and I've had mine for over a year...it's just not fair...waaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## dthreet

I have it so this says, I am made about 10 daily calls via, phone line and via usb. Still not getting pending reset. I hecked and my upgrade flag is off, is there a way to load this through telnet? 

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 454462 09/14/06 07:47 768
ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## rminsk

generalpatton71 said:


> What hapends if you still have the "e" version instead of "f"?


If your machine is already on the 6.3 list then it will upgrade stright to 6.3. If it is not already on the list then it will upgrade to 3.1.5f.


----------



## dthreet

not sure if it is. The software is on my dvr, is there a way to loading through Telnet?


----------



## Chuck_IV

zip: 06776

Got it today. When I got home tonight, I saw that it has a "pending restart" in the system info. So I forced a restart and got 6.3 installed and running.


----------



## sluciani

So if they go by zip code, why have only one of my 3 HR10-s been updated so far? The one that was updated yesterday morning happens to be my oldest one. /s


----------



## no-blue-screen

sluciani said:


> So if they go by zip code, why have only one of my 3 HR10-s been updated so far? The one that was updated yesterday morning happens to be my oldest one. /s


They aren't going by zip they are doing it randomly based on the service/serial number of the HR10-250.


----------



## ShiningBengal

gregftlaud said:


> Codespy,
> 
> There are people starving in this world and people actually have the nerve to ***** because they dont have a software upgrade yet on their expensive little toys! Wow, no wonder the world hates us!
> 
> LOL


I think you are a little off base on this. Some people play golf, some people collect coins. These are pastimes and recreational activities--just as owning an electronic toy is. I really doubt anyone is sweating anything, do you? What have _you_ done recently to alleviate world hunger?

Why are you haunting this forum if you don't have interest in the same thing?


----------



## HofstraJet

Forced a call on my other three HD TiVos this morning - none have been authorized yet..... still only one out of four in Coral Springs, FL 33071


----------



## Lee L

rminsk said:


> If your machine is already on the 6.3 list then it will upgrade stright to 6.3. If it is not already on the list then it will upgrade to 3.1.5f.


I wonder if they took 3.1.5f out of the sytem since they have newer software up. In that case, it might jsut skip 3.1.5f no matter what.

I forced a call on my second other, older machine this morning and no joy. The next scheduled call is tomorrow AM so we will see. Of course, if they put it back on hold due to the 72.5 thing we might be waiting for a while.


----------



## Kevin L

11704 - One of three HR10s updated last night.

Interesting thing was there wasn't any message that an update's been done and there's no message in Messages talking about the upgrade and its features.


----------



## philster20032003

77379 - Houston TX

Update completed overnight


----------



## tgenius

I checked both my units this morning, both still on 3.1.5f, and Forced daily calls for both of them and still the same. Zip is 331XX Miami, FL


----------



## mwl001

Pending restart, 85041!

If I want to force the restart, do I unplug, or just re-run guided setup?

Also, I plan on ditching the phone line PRONTO, as TiVo is the only reason I still have it. I've heard that the phone connection tells the TiVo to defrag the drive -- is that true? I'm hoping to keep the HR10 until I leave DirecTV or everything is MPEG-4, so I'm just trying to cover my bases since I believe this will be the last software upgrade for this unit.

Best of luck to those still waiting!

Mike


----------



## btwyx

mwl001 said:


> If I want to force the restart, do I unplug, or just re-run guided setup?


How about the "Restart the Recorder" option.


----------



## mwl001

Thanks, I was afraid it would be obvious. I had to run to work this morning, but forced the call just for kicks, and couldn't restart because the unit was recording.


----------



## AstroDad

So it sounds like people who forced a call yesterday with no luck are finding that they were authorized overnight and are now getting the pending restart message. So DirecTV released another batch...right?


----------



## smimi10

AstroDad said:


> So it sounds like people who forced a call yesterday with no luck are finding that they were authorized overnight and are now getting the pending restart message. So DirecTV released another batch...right?


I wish I was. I forced a call this morning, and nothing. 

76248 - Keller, TX

Mike


----------



## Anubys

nothing on 2 units, either...the third one won't even negotiate successfully now for some reason...


----------



## no-blue-screen

smimi10 said:


> I wish I was. I forced a call this morning, and nothing.
> 
> 76248 - Keller, TX
> 
> Mike


Same here. Yesterday, today.....nothing. Still at the crappy 3.1.5f 

zip 207xx


----------



## hiker

rminsk said:


> The service number is your serial number...


On the HR10 there are separate serial numbers and TiVo service numbers.

Actually there are 4 unique numbers associated with a HR10:
Serial number is 14 alpha-numeric
TiVo service number is 15 alpha-numeric format xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
Receiver ID is 12 numeric
Access Card is 12 numeric
Look on the back of your HR10 or the shipping carton label to verify what I'm saying.

D* only records one "Serial Number" in their database. When you phone to activate, you can give them the Serial Number or the TiVo Service Number and they will enter that into the field they call "Serial Number" in their database. Go to tivo.com->My DirecTV->My System->Update Room Location if you want to see what D* has recorded for serial number.

My problem is that some of my HR10s don't have the TiVo serivce number recorded in D*'s database but instead the actual serial number. This was caused by the installers giving D* the serial number instead of the TiVo service number.

I don't know if this is a problem but none of my HR10s have updated to 6.3 yet and I suspect it is a problem. Which makes me believe I'll be waiting until Oct. 5 before I see 6.3.


----------



## David Platt

gregftlaud said:


> The world isn't going to end if you have to wait a few days to get the update! There are people starving in this world and people actually have the nerve to ***** because they dont have a software upgrade yet on their expensive little toys! Wow, no wonder the world hates us!
> 
> LOL


So how is this different from *****ing about the cost of DTV programming?


----------



## ECEGatorTuro

On the D* site, my HR10 shows a 12 digit alpha-numberic number under the serial number entry. Is that correct?



hiker said:


> On the HR10 there are separate serial numbers and TiVo service numbers.
> 
> Actually there are 4 unique numbers associated with a HR10:
> Serial number is 14 alpha-numeric
> TiVo service number is 15 alpha-numeric format xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> Receiver ID is 12 numeric
> Access Card is 12 numeric
> Look on the back of your HR10 or the shipping carton label to verify what I'm saying.
> 
> D* only records one "Serial Number" in their database. When you phone to activate, you can give them the Serial Number or the TiVo Service Number and they will enter that into the field they call "Serial Number" in their database. Go to tivo.com->My DirecTV->My System->Update Room Location if you want to see what D* has recorded for serial number.
> 
> My problem is that some of my HR10s don't have the TiVo serivce number recorded in D*'s database but instead the actual serial number. This was caused by the installers giving D* the serial number instead of the TiVo service number.
> 
> I don't know if this is a problem but none of my HR10s have updated to 6.3 yet and I suspect it is a problem. Which makes me believe I'll be waiting until Oct. 5 before I see 6.3.


----------



## DeDondeEs

89XXX

Got it this morning 9/15/06 from a scheduled call.


----------



## dave7101

Can anyone who has a hacked unit and no phone line confirm if they have received the code only at this point? (ie... its sitting in /SwSystem) 

I have a 3.1.5 original unit with no phone line, and it has not yet received the s/w slices... and im wondering if a phone call is required to tell the unit it should not ignore the slices in the stream.... as each night i can see the slices in the Tclient log, but it keeps firing 'IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP' slice can be ignored in the log.

thanks


----------



## dimented

So, another batch did come out lastnight then right? I tired yesterday and didn't get it so I should try again today?


----------



## Mrudo

22315 Made a daily call and rebooted. All good with 6.3
Guide seems a little faster, we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## mib66

60625
got it yesterday


----------



## tfederov

Plano, TX 1 of 3 upgraded.


----------



## waja

I've tried to cause the update on my 2 boxes by making them dial in. No pending restart yet. I did notice that the next call date/time has stop changing. One stopped on 9/16 11:37pm and the other on 9/17 2:36am.

Rick


----------



## Kamakzie

Forced another call this morning. No dice.


----------



## phiwalker

Allen, TX 1 of 2 updated.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Would be sweet if someone who has an un-hacked unit running 6.3 could create a working image and pass it around.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

Kamakzie said:


> Forced another call this morning. No dice.


Me either :down: Well 19 days (at most) and counting. I can do this...


----------



## tgenius

It's funny how this has forced me to run long phone lines to my two H10s that are running around my place, lol. I hope I get the update soon!

Is 6.3 on just about everyone's units or is it only the authorized ones that download it?


----------



## pdawg17

hiker said:


> On the HR10 there are separate serial numbers and TiVo service numbers.
> 
> Actually there are 4 unique numbers associated with a HR10:
> Serial number is 14 alpha-numeric
> TiVo service number is 15 alpha-numeric format xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> Receiver ID is 12 numeric
> Access Card is 12 numeric
> Look on the back of your HR10 or the shipping carton label to verify what I'm saying.
> 
> D* only records one "Serial Number" in their database. When you phone to activate, you can give them the Serial Number or the TiVo Service Number and they will enter that into the field they call "Serial Number" in their database. Go to tivo.com->My DirecTV->My System->Update Room Location if you want to see what D* has recorded for serial number.
> 
> My problem is that some of my HR10s don't have the TiVo serivce number recorded in D*'s database but instead the actual serial number. This was caused by the installers giving D* the serial number instead of the TiVo service number.
> 
> I don't know if this is a problem but none of my HR10s have updated to 6.3 yet and I suspect it is a problem. Which makes me believe I'll be waiting until Oct. 5 before I see 6.3.


If this is true then I'm waiting too


----------



## willardcpa

Zip 97455, got it on unhacked unit last night after a forced call.


----------



## hiker

ECEGatorTuro said:


> On the D* site, my HR10 shows a 12 digit alpha-numberic number under the serial number entry. Is that correct?


Go to your HR10 System Information screen and see if it matches the Service Number:

AFAIK, all TiVo service numbers are 15 alpha-numeric characters formated like this:
xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx

Also I think the first 3 characters designate the manufacturer or type of TiVo.


----------



## GeorgeS069

Does a standard R10 unit get this upgrade or are they stuck at 6.1?


----------



## JoeSchueller

R10 <> TiVo


----------



## harley3k

Nothing this morning.... still on the 3.1.5f blah blah.
No pending update / restart / yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## bgut1

I got it last night after forcing a call. Kinda sweet. Thanks Earl for hanging in there. I always believed you.


----------



## genearch

Came through last night... 

93010


----------



## Anubys

waja said:


> I've tried to cause the update on my 2 boxes by making them dial in. No pending restart yet. I did notice that the next call date/time has stop changing. One stopped on 9/16 11:37pm and the other on 9/17 2:36am.
> 
> Rick


I wonder what this means...the time stopped changing on 2 of my 3 units as well...one of them is a weird time (today at 4:35 PM)...which is unusual because it's the middle of the day and not late at night...


----------



## GeorgeS069

JoeSchueller said:


> R10 <> TiVo


umm...ok...I guess they just put the TiVo logo on it for fun LOL
and then just threw in this Season Pass and wishlist stuff cause I'm such a good customer
otherwise it's not really a tivo at all


----------



## btwyx

The theory is the R10 doesn't need it. 6.1 has the same features, 6.2 was for other series 2s, 6.3 is for HR10-250s.


----------



## Robert Spalding

I don't understand people X'ing out their zipcode? Are you that paranoid about your personal information that you think we can hack your bank account based on a number that potentially thousands of people have?

by the way, my zip is 97062!


----------



## tomr

Can I assume that the upgrade would only be downloaded once per day, during the wee hours, and doing a forced call once a day would suffice?


----------



## newsposter

Robert Spalding said:


> I don't understand people X'ing out their zipcode? Are you that paranoid about your personal information that you think we can hack your bank account based on a number that potentially thousands of people have?
> 
> by the way, my zip is 97062!


reason #1 : post one requested only the first 2 digits so they are complying with his wishes

reason #2 : yes that paranoid


----------



## no-blue-screen

Robert Spalding said:


> I don't understand people X'ing out their zipcode? Are you that paranoid about your personal information that you think we can hack your bank account based on a number that potentially thousands of people have?
> 
> by the way, my zip is 97062!


Currently accessing your bank account....wooo hooo .....pay day!


----------



## tivoboy

currently, no love in 940xx


----------



## EMoMoney

Just got mine, 21009


----------



## no-blue-screen

EMoMoney said:


> Just got mine, 21009


Did you force a call yesterday and not get it, but got it today when you forced a call? Just trying to figure out if they are updating the list daily or not.


----------



## tazzmission

No love in 15xxx


----------



## dimented

no-blue-screen said:


> Did you force a call yesterday and not get it, but got it today when you forced a call? Just trying to figure out if they are updating the list daily or not.


Me too. But nobody seems to be answering those questions. It has been asked at least 5 times already in this thread.


----------



## mwl001

I tried a couple of times yesterday to force the call -- got through, but nothing.

Tried again this morning prior to leaving for work (4 AM local Phoenix time), and presto -- pending restart.


----------



## phox_mulder

hiker said:


> On the HR10 there are separate serial numbers and TiVo service numbers.
> 
> Actually there are 4 unique numbers associated with a HR10:
> Serial number is 14 alpha-numeric
> TiVo service number is 15 alpha-numeric format xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> Receiver ID is 12 numeric
> Access Card is 12 numeric
> Look on the back of your HR10 or the shipping carton label to verify what I'm saying.


My HR10's serial number is 8 alpha-numeric, ###XX###,
and that's how DirecTV has it identified, along with the access card number.
Which I just noticed is very different from every other access card I have in the house,
they all end in 44##, the HR10 card ends in 21##

The IRD receiver id is 12 numeric xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx.

The Service Number is 15 alpha numeric ###-####-###X-X####.

phox


----------



## EMoMoney

no-blue-screen said:


> Did you force a call yesterday and not get it, but got it today when you forced a call? Just trying to figure out if they are updating the list daily or not.


I only did one forced call and that was today. After the call, it said pending restart. I restarted and it installed the service upgrade.


----------



## gordo

OK got it:

bash-2.02# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
3.1.5f-01-2-3F7 tyDb 1333826 03/19/05 20:50 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 3112899 09/14/06 06:43 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 1333826 03/19/05 20:50 700 


Before I upgrade can someone confirm it is still OK to use the old killhdinitrd kernel


----------



## willardcpa

dimented said:


> Me too. But nobody seems to be answering those questions. It has been asked at least 5 times already in this thread.


Maybe because some folks are trying to follow the directions on what should be posted in this thread enumerated in the first post.


----------



## dimented

mwl001 said:


> I tried a couple of times yesterday to force the call -- got through, but nothing.
> 
> Tried again this morning prior to leaving for work (4 AM local Phoenix time), and presto -- pending restart.


Great thanks. That is what we wanted to know.


----------



## dimented

willardcpa said:


> Maybe because some folks are trying to follow the directions on what should be posted in this thread enumerated in the first post.


God forbid we try top get some useful information out of a thread titled 6.3 release watch thread. I beleive it is pertinent information to this thread considering everyone is in here looking to see who has it yet.

That question is worse than all the posts stating they have not got the update yet?


----------



## toohip

gordo said:


> OK got it:
> 
> bash-2.02# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-3F7 tyDb 1333826 03/19/05 20:50 700
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 3112899 09/14/06 06:43 768
> ACTIVE tyDb 1333826 03/19/05 20:50 700
> 
> Before I upgrade can someone confirm it is still OK to use the old killhdinitrd kernel


The old Kernel will work fine except for the networking part seems to be broke. Either wait until they get it figured out or live without your hacks for a while. It is possible but not easy so far. You might want to check the other site for detailed info.


----------



## JoeSchueller

GeorgeS069 said:


> umm...ok...I guess they just put the TiVo logo on it for fun LOL
> and then just threw in this Season Pass and wishlist stuff cause I'm such a good customer
> otherwise it's not really a tivo at all


Sorry... misread. Was thinking R15. Apologies.


----------



## boylan

Quick question about the upgrade process. How does the D* phase-in work? I'm not talking about how they pick the order - but instead -

Does everybody get the slices at the same time and only some are authorized to call in each day, or do you get slices the day(or night) before its your turn to upgrade?

I say this because I checked my SwSystem and there is only 3.1.5 listed. I'd be upgrading manually anyway - as I want to keep my hacks. I don't need D* to tell me to phone in, I only need the slices.


----------



## Cruzan

Serial numbers won't matter (to us) anyway. If they are doing it randomly, they are taking a hash of one of those serial numbers to create a basically random number.

A hash is a number obtained by applying an algorithm to the number itself. A simple hash is to take one of the digits in the middle of the number and use that as indicator, so that if it's the 4th digit, those with a 1 or 2 get it the first night, those with a 3 or 4 get it second, etc. They probably using a more sophisticated hash though to get better distribution.


----------



## jeffwg1

got it
91709


----------



## ssalerno

TiVo: {/hack/tivowebplus} % echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 191576 03/19/05 19:29 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2019691 09/14/06 06:40 768
ACTIVE tyDb 191576 03/19/05 19:29 700

I have 
TiVo: {/hack/tivowebplus} % bootpage -p /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false set!


----------



## rcavatr

52340

Forced call yesterday and nothing then or this morning before leaving for work.


----------



## rminsk

Lee L said:


> I wonder if they took 3.1.5f out of the sytem since they have newer software up. In that case, it might jsut skip 3.1.5f no matter what.


It does not work like that. 3.1.5f is still in there system since there are active receivers to in the database running it. If there receiver is not updated to 6.3 in the database it will download 3.1.5f.


----------



## rminsk

hiker said:


> On the HR10 there are separate serial numbers and TiVo service numbers.
> 
> Actually there are 4 unique numbers associated with a HR10:
> Serial number is 14 alpha-numeric
> TiVo service number is 15 alpha-numeric format xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> Receiver ID is 12 numeric
> Access Card is 12 numeric
> Look on the back of your HR10 or the shipping carton label to verify what I'm saying.
> 
> D* only records one "Serial Number" in their database. When you phone to activate, you can give them the Serial Number or the TiVo Service Number and they will enter that into the field they call "Serial Number" in their database. Go to tivo.com->My DirecTV->My System->Update Room Location if you want to see what D* has recorded for serial number.


Completely different database. The TiVo service number is used for the updates. In the past when we had problems with a rollout TiVo setup a list to priorities the rollout and it was by TiVo service number.


----------



## rminsk

hiker said:


> GAFAIK, all TiVo service numbers are 15 alpha-numeric characters formated like this:
> xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> 
> Also I think the first 3 characters designate the manufacturer or type of TiVo.


That is correct. The last 3 digits of the software version also match the first 3 digits of the service number.

Series 1 units
001 - DSR6000, DSR6000r, DSR600r01
011 - SAT T-60
031 - GXCEBOT, GXCEBOTD

Series 2 units
101 - DSR7000, DSR7000R
121 - DVR39
151 - HDVR2

Series 2 units with RID
301 - DSR704, DSR708
321 - DVR40, DVR80
351 - SD-DVR40, SD-DVR120
357 - HR10-250
381 - SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4120R
3F1 - ?

Series 2.5 units
521 - R10


----------



## rminsk

newsposter said:


> reason #1 : post one requested only the first 2 digits so they are complying with his wishes


Because if I requested the first 3 digits I would have to keep track of 1000 zip codes with two digits all I need to track is 100 zip codes. Just call me lazy...


----------



## rminsk

boylan said:


> Quick question about the upgrade process. How does the D* phase-in work? I'm not talking about how they pick the order - but instead -
> 
> Does everybody get the slices at the same time and only some are authorized to call in each day, or do you get slices the day(or night) before its your turn to upgrade?
> 
> I say this because I checked my SwSystem and there is only 3.1.5 listed. I'd be upgrading manually anyway - as I want to keep my hacks. I don't need D* to tell me to phone in, I only need the slices.


The slices are usually downloaded all over the country on the same night and the TiVo caches them. There can be reasons the slice did not appear. If you do not have the slice when you receiver is randomly choosen it will download it over the phone.


----------



## hiker

rminsk said:


> Completely different database. The TiVo service number is used for the updates. In the past when we had problems with a rollout TiVo setup a list to priorities the rollout and it was by TiVo service number.


So it sounds like TiVo is controlling the rollout and not D*?


----------



## rminsk

Cruzan said:


> Serial numbers won't matter (to us) anyway. If they are doing it randomly, they are taking a hash of one of those serial numbers to create a basically random number.
> 
> A hash is a number obtained by applying an algorithm to the number itself. A simple hash is to take one of the digits in the middle of the number and use that as indicator, so that if it's the 4th digit, those with a 1 or 2 get it the first night, those with a 3 or 4 get it second, etc. They probably using a more sophisticated hash though to get better distribution.


It is a random process and not a hashing process. DirecTV has a database of service numbers and what version of the software they should be running. Each night they randomly choose service numbers and update the database to reflect the receiver should have 6.3. What made you think it was a hashing algorithm?


----------



## ebonovic

IIRC, it is the TiVo dial in (to their servers) that the dialout goes to.
So it may be there systems, but I am sure it is DirecTV that is saying "when" to add more authorizations to the system.


----------



## philster20032003

I would agree Earl seeing that DTV takes 1st call for anything related to these units or DTV. A controlled release ensures their support structure is not overwhelmed and I'm sure they are working closely with TIVO support and same concerns.


----------



## mdsteven

It looks as though certain areas of the country are receiving the update and others are not. The rollout is from Sept. 12 to Oct 4th. Can you post dial in numbers in the areas that have received the 6.3 update.


----------



## rminsk

mdsteven said:


> It looks as though certain areas of the country are receiving the update and others are not. The rollout is from Sept. 12 to Oct 4th. Can you post dial in numbers in the areas that have received the 6.3 update.


All areas of the country are receving the update. Look at the second post on this thread. It does not matter what phone number you dial in on as you are just calling up a local ISP and then it creates an TCP/IP connection to TiVo. The update is based on your TiVo service number.


----------



## mpar1

I got it near Richmond, VA


----------



## mdsteven

rminsk said:


> All areas of the country are receving the update. Look at the second post on this thread. It does not matter what phone number you dial in on as you are just calling up a local ISP and then it creates an TCP/IP connection to TiVo. The update is based on your TiVo service number.


Not according to Directv. They are saying that is based on area of the country.


----------



## ssalerno

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 191576 03/19/05 19:29 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2019691 09/14/06 06:40 768
ACTIVE tyDb 191576 03/19/05 19:29 700

TiVo: {/hack/tivowebplus} %
TiVo: {/hack/tivowebplus} % bootpage -p /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=true

and forced the phone call several time, and rebooted but, 6.3 still not running?

can anyone help?


----------



## rminsk

mdsteven said:


> Not according to Directv. They are saying that is based on area of the country.


Good for DirecTV. Again, take a look a the second post.


----------



## slydog75

rminsk said:


> The slices are usually downloaded all over the country on the same night and the TiVo caches them. .


This does not appear to be the case, as there are many people who have not recieved the slices yet.


----------



## hiker

slydog75 said:


> This does not appear to be the case, as there are many people who have not recieved the slices yet.


How would they know unless the box is hacked? Are you saying that there are lots of reports where hacked boxes haven't received the slices?


----------



## boylan

Well, I'm one of those hacked boxes with no 6.3 slices. I was wondering if I had done something during the hacking process that would stop the slices download, or if it just hasn't been downloaded everywhere.

If everyone got the slices and is just waiting for a call, then I did make a mistake somehow.


----------



## gregftlaud

my tivo service number starts just with 3 digits 357-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx ...does that seem right i thought the first set would be 4 numbers too


----------



## Marc

boylan said:


> Well, I'm one of those hacked boxes with no 6.3 slices. I was wondering if I had done something during the hacking process that would stop the slices download, or if it just hasn't been downloaded everywhere.


If it makes you feel any better, I have a hacked box and I got the slices last night.

I'm not going to deal with them until I get back from an upcoming trip, though. Plus, that'll give some time for the newly revised relevant tools to become more refined before I invest in them.


----------



## hiker

boylan said:


> Well, I'm one of those hacked boxes with no 6.3 slices. I was wondering if I had done something during the hacking process that would stop the slices download, or if it just hasn't been downloaded everywhere.
> 
> If everyone got the slices and is just waiting for a call, then I did make a mistake somehow.


Take a look at the logs and see if there is some indication of doing service downloads. Maybe you are recording programs at the download time period and preempting the downloads?

BTW, I'm still not convinced that rminsk is correct about all boxes taking the download of slices on the same day, but what do I know, I don't even have a hacked HR10 at the presend time.


----------



## rminsk

gregftlaud said:


> my tivo service number starts just with 3 digits 357-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx ...does that seem right i thought the first set would be 4 numbers too


The first three digits are the model/manufacture number. See 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4377450&&#post4377450


----------



## JaserLet

My unhacked unit made its regular call early thursday morning, and I just forced a daily call this (Friday) afternoon. Still no update here.


----------



## BrettStah

rminsk said:


> It does not work like that. 3.1.5f is still in there system since there are active receivers to in the database running it. If there receiver is not updated to 6.3 in the database it will download 3.1.5f.


That's what happened to my HR10-250 last night when I had it dial in for the first time in ~600 days.


----------



## sluciani

no-blue-screen said:


> They aren't going by zip they are doing it randomly based on the service/serial number of the HR10-250.


Gotcha. That's what I thought. Guess I misunderstood the intent of this thread. Thanks.

/steve


----------



## rminsk

sluciani said:


> Gotcha. That's what I thought. Guess I misunderstood the intent of this thread. Thanks.
> 
> /steve


I created this thread before the rollout started. Usually it is by zip/region but this time they just blasted it out everywhere.


----------



## willardcpa

rminsk said:


> I created this thread before the rollout started. Usually it is by zip/region but this time they just blasted it out everywhere.


See what happens when you just go out and do something without consulting with Earl first!


----------



## pdawg17

boylan said:


> Well, I'm one of those hacked boxes with no 6.3 slices. I was wondering if I had done something during the hacking process that would stop the slices download, or if it just hasn't been downloaded everywhere.
> 
> If everyone got the slices and is just waiting for a call, then I did make a mistake somehow.


That's what I've been wondering too...I still have a feeling that we haven't received the slices yet (at least I hope that's what it is)...I guess you could always unzipper the drive to make it "clean" again...


----------



## mikeny

Do you guys think there is any harm in forcing a few calls a day?


----------



## guptasa1

Wait a sec... If it's by dial-in numbers, couldn't we force it to update by changing our dial-in number into a number that's confirmed to have the update? I mean, yeah, it'd be a toll call, but that long a call would prolly be worth it for those of us who wanna play with the update. =oP For example, I'm in PA (area code 814), but I haven't gotten the update yet. If someone else did, and I used their dialin number, would I get it?


----------



## willardcpa

It's probably not by dial in numbers otherwise folks would not be having situations where only one of their three boxes has 6.3 yet.


----------



## slydog75

hiker said:


> How would they know unless the box is hacked? Are you saying that there are lots of reports where hacked boxes haven't received the slices?


Yes... mine for instance and folks at the 'other' forum.


----------



## guptasa1

willardcpa said:


> It's probably not by dial in numbers otherwise folks would not be having situations where only one of their three boxes has 6.3 yet.


Oh...yeah...good point. =oP Sorry - tired here. Shucks. =oP


----------



## slydog75

Marc said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I have a hacked box and I got the slices last night.
> 
> I'm not going to deal with them until I get back from an upcoming trip, though. Plus, that'll give some time for the newly revised relevant tools to become more refined before I invest in them.


Just curious.. did you use the zipper or some other means?

Does anyone who used the zipper have the slices?


----------



## pdawg17

slydog75 said:


> Yes... mine for instance and folks at the 'other' forum.


So would "unzippering" allow the slices to be d/l'd?


----------



## LlamaLarry

I have not gotten it activated on one box (unhacked), but since the new sw was on my hacked box I installed it this evening. Almost everything went according to plan, I have to take a look at my network settings, but that should be pretty easy. 

Took about an hour total (including the database upgrade), but I was eating dinner and documenting my steps so my coworkers won't screw up their boxes.


----------



## slydog75

I've got a scheduled Tivo Service Data download tonight.. maybe they'll come with that?


----------



## rminsk

guptasa1 said:


> Wait a sec... If it's by dial-in numbers, couldn't we force it to update by changing our dial-in number into a number that's confirmed to have the update? I mean, yeah, it'd be a toll call, but that long a call would prolly be worth it for those of us who wanna play with the update. =oP For example, I'm in PA (area code 814), but I haven't gotten the update yet. If someone else did, and I used their dialin number, would I get it?


The phone call is to a local ISP. Once the connection to the local ISP is establish it creates a TCP/IP connection to TiVo. The phones are not location based. The upgrade activation is based on your TiVo Service Number.


----------



## guptasa1

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mdsteven

rminsk said:


> Good for DirecTV. Again, take a look a the second post.


Well explain this to me. I live in zip cod 33xxx, yet I don't have 6.3 installed and hve forced daily call 5 times today. Its now clear that the update is purely random.


----------



## mdsteven

rminsk said:


> It seems for this release DirecTV wanted to get it out in a hurry for the fall TV season and DirecTV is NOT basing it on zipcode. With that said DirecTV only activates a certain number of machines per day. The machines are choosen randomly based on the machines service number. Once the machine has been choosen randomly the next phone call will activate the software.
> 
> I am only listing the zipcodes where the software has been activated. If you are seeing it in /SwSystem and it has not installed I am not list it.
> 
> Zipcodes with 6.3 installed:
> 01xxx
> 06xxx
> 07xxx
> 08xxx
> 10xxx
> 11xxx
> 16xxx
> 21xxx
> 22xxx
> 24xxx
> 27xxx
> 28xxx
> 30xxx
> 32xxx
> 33xxx
> 34xxx
> 37xxx
> 45xxx
> 46xxx
> 48xxx
> 54xxx
> 60xxx
> 61xxx
> 70xxx
> 75xxx
> 76xxx
> 77xxx
> 78xxx
> 79xxx
> 85xxx
> 89xxx
> 90xxx
> 91xxx
> 93xxx
> 94xxx
> 95xxx
> 97xxx


I am not sure where you are getting your information but a few of these zip codes do not have the 6.3 update. Your update is based on your tivo service id#, not your zip code or dial in number.


----------



## rminsk

mikeny said:


> Do you guys think there is any harm in forcing a few calls a day?


I think they only update the database once a day but I do not know what time the do the update at.


----------



## exchguy

Has anyone figured out a way to force the upgrade? I called D* last night and they transferred me to Advanced support. Although, they really could give me no better answer than "well, it should come down on its own". I don't necessarily want to have to wait until October.

Also, has anyone in Mountain time gotten the update? I haven't seen any posted from Mountain time so wondering if the update is only Central and Eastern at this point.


----------



## pdawg17

LlamaLarry said:


> I have not gotten it activated on one box (unhacked), but since the new sw was on my hacked box I installed it this evening. Almost everything went according to plan, I have to take a look at my network settings, but that should be pretty easy.
> 
> Took about an hour total (including the database upgrade), but I was eating dinner and documenting my steps so my coworkers won't screw up their boxes.


So you installed the slices manually?


----------



## rminsk

mdsteven said:


> I am not sure where you are getting your information but a few of these zip codes do not have the 6.3 update. Your update is based on your tivo service id#, not your zip code or dial in number.


I am basing it on people on this thread who have reported successful installs. How do you know they do not have the update? People have reported having 6.3 installed in everyone of these zipcodes.

The update at this time is purely based on your service number and has nothing to do with the dailin number. In the past DirecTV has slowly rolled out the software starting in LA and then expanding it to the west coast, ... I created this thread before the rollout started. DirecTV choose this time to not base the update on service number and region but wanted to get it out in a hurry for the fall TV season.


----------



## Marc

slydog75 said:


> Just curious.. did you use the zipper or some other means?


I used PTVnet.


----------



## ECEGatorTuro

Well I think I may have a problem...

I posted a few pages back that my unit serial number listed on the D* site was some 12-digit alpha numeric number. Unfortunately, when I look up the system information on my HR10, this supposed serial number that D* has listed for me is NOWHERE to be found on the sys info page. It is not related to any number at all on that page. I'm assuming this will obviously impact my chances at getting the upgrade since it's been said it's going by service number. The question would be then would I be able to call D* and have them change it to the correct number? I was on hold for 15 minutes and hung up because I got tired of waiting.

[edit] my zip is 85248 and according to some people in the thread (and the main list), Phoenix people has successfully received and installed the update [/edit]


----------



## LlamaLarry

pdawg17 said:


> So you installed the slices manually?


Yeah, went very smoothly and I fixed my network problem almost as soon as I plugged in my serial cable. It was a dumb mistake. :::sigh:::

6.3 seems to work fine, can't tell about SP reorg yet as it was still loading guide data. Only weird things I noticed were the Grouping is off by default and system sounds had a weird echo/reverb to them that was not there before. Also the channel logos look "fuzzy".


----------



## exit57

Zip codes areas are seperated by the first 3 digits of the zip not the first 2.

61xxx could be anywhere in the northern half of Illinois except for Chicago, the suburbs and the area around Kankakee.


----------



## HDTV_Duffus

381xx

Got the update. Folders are there and the speed is improved, not blazing but improved. 

I'm not sure when the upgrade took place, I had been out of town, when I got back my wife was fussing about conflicts on the TIVO last night. She said the TIVo had 3 programs in the To Do List with overlapping time slots and the unit kept asking to change channels. I don't think it ever recorded any of the shows. I can't say if this was before/during/after the upgrade.

Anyone else have any issues after the upgrade?


----------



## rminsk

ECEGatorTuro said:


> Well I think I may have a problem...
> 
> I posted a few pages back that my unit serial number listed on the D* site was some 12-digit alpha numeric number. Unfortunately, when I look up the system information on my HR10, this supposed serial number that D* has listed for me is NOWHERE to be found on the sys info page.


It is done by TiVo service number and not the serial number. The DirecTV website will not list the TiVo service number. Your machine would not activate without being in the database. The rollout is suppose to last until the first week in October. If you have not received it by then start worrying.


----------



## dougmod

i live in 91745 and for some reason it calls and just does the normal thing..so i dont now if it IS in the 91xxx


----------



## ayrton911

No luck for me yet.  I really want 6.3


----------



## JimSpence

"Patience is a Virtue" 

"All good things come to those who wait"

Any other words of wisdom?


----------



## Howie

94920 - I have the slices on my hacked box, but I don't know how to install them.


----------



## kbohip

Still no 6.3 for me either.


----------



## phox_mulder

JimSpence said:


> "Patience is a Virtue"
> 
> "All good things come to those who wait"
> 
> Any other words of wisdom?


"It'll get here when it gets here"

"A watched pot never boils"

"These are not the droids you seek"

phox


----------



## BrettStah

phox_mulder said:


> "It'll get here when it gets here"
> 
> "A watched pot never boils"
> 
> "These are not the droids you seek"
> 
> phox


I'm going to have to take off geek points for the Obi Wan quote attempt - close but no cigar!


----------



## phox_mulder

BrettStah said:


> I'm going to have to take off geek points for the Obi Wan quote attempt - close but no cigar!


I tried.

Important one was the watched pot.

I refuse to check every hour to see if I just had a phone connection or a reboot.

phox


----------



## BigBearf

> I have not gotten it activated on one box (unhacked), but since the new sw was on my hacked box I installed it this evening. Almost everything went according to plan, I have to take a look at my network settings, but that should be pretty easy.
> 
> Took about an hour total (including the database upgrade), but I was eating dinner and documenting my steps so my coworkers won't screw up their boxes.


It appears that you have upgraded a zippered HR10 using slices and then used a serial cable to enable network capability.

Would you care to outline the steps that you took so as to help others accomplish the same. Also which hacks are functional and which are not so as to help in troubleshooting

Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## GalenMD

Anybody think that there may be better luck by dialing into a different phone number? Could it be server specific? I tried changing to a couple other numbers, but no luck.

Maybe somebody with 6.3 in the 310 area code can tell us what number they called. I could then try changing to that number to see if that makes a difference. Probably not, but would be interesting to try.


----------



## ECEGatorTuro

rminsk said:


> It is done by TiVo service number and not the serial number. The DirecTV website will not list the TiVo service number. Your machine would not activate without being in the database. The rollout is suppose to last until the first week in October. If you have not received it by then start worrying.


Well what I'm worried about is that the "serial number" that D* shows on the website is nowhere to be found on my machine. I checked the label on the back and I checked the system info page on the Tivo and it's almost the installer just called in a random string of letters and numbers.... he seemed quite agitated and in a hurry when he did it because he kept getting disconnected when talking to the activation people. In fact, I remember that after he left, my Tivo service wasn't working and I had to call to activate it AGAIN.

I will ask again, will D* change the INCORRECT serial number in their database if I call them?


----------



## rminsk

GalenMD said:


> Anybody think that there may be better luck by dialing into a different phone number? Could it be server specific? I tried changing to a couple other numbers, but no luck.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4378495&&#post4378495


----------



## darthrsg

BrettStah said:


> I'm going to have to take off geek points for the Obi Wan quote attempt - close but no cigar!


"Points matter not, ... Look at me. Judge me by points, do you?"


----------



## btwyx

Just got it in 94043.

Forced call this morning did not, this evening did.


----------



## jbernardis

Still no 6.3 for me either
Unhacked HR10-250
Zip code 08558


----------



## Philly Bill

You all are a riot... This is better than comedy central.


----------



## Cruzan

rminsk said:


> It is a random process and not a hashing process. DirecTV has a database of service numbers and what version of the software they should be running. Each night they randomly choose service numbers and update the database to reflect the receiver should have 6.3. What made you think it was a hashing algorithm?


Because I run a larger set of distributed applications than DirecTV's and we use a hashing algorithm. It's also likely that they use a hash as a way to choose random service numbers on the database (which is kind of what we do, although it's a little different), so we're really not arguing.


----------



## steff3

Anyone in 94534 or 94533 receive yet?


----------



## boku68

Forced call this morning (9/22). Update installed and working great!

64014


----------



## Dssturbo1

ECEGatorTuro said:


> Well what I'm worried about is that the "serial number" that D* shows on the website is nowhere to be found on my machine. I checked the label on the back and I checked the system info page on the Tivo and it's almost the installer just called in a random string of letters and numbers.... he seemed quite agitated and in a hurry when he did it because he kept getting disconnected when talking to the activation people. In fact, I remember that after he left, my Tivo service wasn't working and I had to call to activate it AGAIN.
> 
> I will ask again, will D* change the INCORRECT serial number in their database if I call them?


if it's working they have the right numbers.

check your directv central>messages & setup>system information screen again it should have the
IRD serial #
IRD Receiver ID#
Access card ID#
Service #

the ird receiver# and the service # are on the label on back left corner of your hr10-250

i think the service number is what dtv considers or list the serial # as


----------



## dthreet

Anyone know the the MRV, Music & Photo have will work on 6.3?


----------



## rminsk

Cruzan said:


> Because I run a larger set of distributed applications than DirecTV's and we use a hashing algorithm. It's also likely that they use a hash as a way to choose random service numbers on the database (which is kind of what we do, although it's a little different), so we're really not arguing.


Generating random numbers with a hashing algorithm is different from using a hash of the service id...


----------



## chevyman601

looking at the zip numbers come in I don't see anyone in the State Of Washington that have got it, (zip 98 & 99) which Seattle is a major area to miss! And you know old *Bill G* was the first one to get it


----------



## no-blue-screen

Well forced another call this morning, but I noticed something interesting as I think a few others have mentioned. Normally when I force a call, it bumps the next scheduled call another 24 hours into the future. It's not doing that now, for the past two days it had stayed at scheduled for Sunday 9/17 at 2:45am. Not sure what that's all about, but I am hoping that I get upgraded soon.


----------



## Anubys

no-blue-screen said:


> Well forced another call this morning, but I noticed something interesting as I think a few others have mentioned. Normally when I force a call, it bumps the next scheduled call another 24 hours into the future. It's not doing that now, for the past two days it had stayed at scheduled for Sunday 9/17 at 2:45am. Not sure what that's all about, but I am hoping that I get upgraded soon.


I had this happen on 2 out of 3 units...the time for the call came and went and no upgrade...so while I'm not sure why it does that, I can state for a fact that it does not mean that the unit is getting the upgrade at that time...

once that time came, not only did both units not make the call, but the time changed to about 36 hours later as if a call had been made...


----------



## mikeny

boku68 said:


> Forced call this morning (9/22). Update installed and working great!
> 
> 64014


Am I crazy or I did I miss a week?


----------



## fasTLane

Talk about a time shifting technology upgrade.


----------



## smoberly

I have been forcing daily calls for the last couple days...anticipating receipt of the 6.3 update to my HR10-250....all has been good until last night I started getting "Failed to connect" during dialing. When the problem persisted this morning, I decided to try and see if I could get one of my other units to connect--a Philips SD box....same problem.

I have four DirecTV DVR's currently activated (three with Tivo) they are all connected to phone lines all of the time, and always successfully complete their regular calls.

I am using AT&T CallVantage VoIP...but have been successfully using my current configuration for well over a year with no problems...

This would lead me to believe the problem resides somewhere other than my home...

Anyone else suddenly experiencing similar issues or have awareness of any changes at D*? Are we overloading them with forced calls...this is very frustrating.


----------



## steven-h

smoberly said:


> Anyone else suddenly experiencing similar issues or have awareness of any changes at D*? Are we overloading them with forced calls...this is very frustrating.


Once in a while I get a hand shake error but, call right back and get in. My only problem is I still have not received the OK to upgrade signal. If we only knew what time of day D changes authorization we could all stop calling so much. But, to your question no I have no problem calling in.


----------



## Robdec

Still no update for me


----------



## Herb S.

Recieved mine somtime Thurs. morning. Zip 03848


----------



## slydog75

I still dont' have the slices on mine. I'm hoping something's not wrong. Well, at any rate, I'm sure an instantcake image will be available soon so I'll just have to rehack.


----------



## twaller

I'm not feelin' the love from D* - No update for me yet, I have been forcing daily calls for the last 3 days.


----------



## U2SockMonkey

ECEGatorTuro said:


> I will ask again, will D* change the INCORRECT serial number in their database if I call them?


A few weeks ago my SD tivo bit the dust. When I purchased a used replacement off of eBay, I called DTV to activate it and they changed the serial number. Therefore, yes, I am almost positive that they will update the serial number if you tell them it's wrong. Just explain to them that you noticed it's wrong when visiting the web site.


----------



## U2SockMonkey

no-blue-screen said:


> Well forced another call this morning, but I noticed something interesting as I think a few others have mentioned.  Normally when I force a call, it bumps the next scheduled call another 24 hours into the future. It's not doing that now, for the past two days it had stayed at scheduled for Sunday 9/17 at 2:45am. Not sure what that's all about, but I am hoping that I get upgraded soon.


I started forcing calls once or twice a day (morning/evening) on Tuesday. On Thursday night, my "Next scheduled call" date started sticking at 9/15/2006 @ 6:58am. However, this morning when I got up around 7:30am...

1) it had not made the call yet.
2) when I forced a call, no 6.3 upgrade

But, I remain optimistic that I will not have to wait until October 5th.


----------



## dougmod

Ikeep getting the thing about 2 am where it is stilll getting the update or something and wont have it unitil the tivo restarts...live in the 91745 zip


----------



## hiker

steven-h said:


> ... If we only knew what time of day D changes authorization we could all stop calling so much...


Maybe this btwyx post gives us a clue that it happens sometimes during the daylight hours?


----------



## unclebrownie

Forcing call twice a day and restarting twice a day and still no 6.3 update . 
My Zip is 12440


----------



## mebiii

Just forced a call, no 6.3.

98107


----------



## JoeSchueller

Forced at 6 last night and around 7 this morning with no love in 41018.


----------



## pdawg17

Nothing here in 94070


----------



## gregftlaud

NO-BLUE-SCREEN, 

My next scheduled call has been saying sunday at 245 am also for the past couple of days even though i keep forcing calls.

Greg


----------



## jbiz

forced a call, nothing yet in 32082


----------



## kbohip

Forced a call this morning, no 6.3 yet in 80917. :down:


----------



## boylan

slydog75 said:


> I still dont' have the slices on mine. I'm hoping something's not wrong. Well, at any rate, I'm sure an instantcake image will be available soon so I'll just have to rehack.


I'm still without the slices too - so I'm hunting around for slices or images online - no luck yet.


----------



## JaserLet

Regular call was last night, nothing. Forced a call this afternoon, nothing.


----------



## ad301

Yesterday I forced calls on both my boxes and got no update.

This morning, again forced calls, and both were "pending restart".

Now running 6.3 on both hr10s. Zip 11780.


----------



## whsbuss

Forced call. No 6.3 yet zip 191xx


----------



## Jeanesco

As far as I can determine, *tivo is not distributing this upgrade over the phone line* under any circumstances, and in fact is sending it exclusively via the nightly service data download for the time being (this will no doubt change in the future, but probably not for another few weeks or a few months.) So if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong.

And also as far as I can tell, *everybody* with an HR10-250 has received this to their hard drive during the nightly download on thursday night (if your tivo was off that night then it got it the next night, and they continue to distribute it each night for I don't know how long.) Whether or not your tivo installed the upgrade that day is another thing entirely, and I am unaware what determines this.


----------



## mr.unnatural

While it may be true that DTV is not distributing this over the phone line (it is coming from DTV and not Tivo, BTW), not everyone has received the slices on their HDTivos yet. What determines who gets it is anybody's guess at this point since no one really knows for sure. This is easily verified by typing in the following from bash:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

This will show you which software versions are on your hard drive and indicate which is the active version. You can also use the check4slices.sh script posted by cheer to see if they've been downloaded to mfs. So far, none of my three HDTivos have received the update.

I believe DTV is selectively distributing the slices so if they're on your hard drive they will be installed at the next reboot following the call made after the download (i.e., slice download -> phone call -> reboot -> install). So far, everyone that's found the slices downloaded to mfs has been able to get them installed following a manual reboot or forced daily call and a reboot.


----------



## Jeanesco

mr.unnatural said:


> While it may be true that DTV is not distributing this over the phone line (it is coming from DTV and not Tivo, BTW),


No, its not. Your tivo fetches them off of servers owned by tivo. Look at your /var/logs.



mr.unnatural said:


> not everyone has received the slices on their HDTivos yet.


Yes they have, just with some people it discards it shortly after it has been downloaded and before it actually appears in /SwSystem. It isn't as if the satellite can magically send a different signal to different receivers.


----------



## Anubys

ad301 said:


> Yesterday I forced calls on both my boxes and got no update.
> 
> This morning, again forced calls, and both were "pending restart".
> 
> Now running 6.3 on both hr10s. Zip 11780.


maybe we can start narrowing down the window of when D* updates the database of who gets updated...

when did you force the call that didn't work?

when did you force the call the DID work?


----------



## kroddy

whsbuss said:


> Forced call. No 6.3 yet zip 191xx


Me too


----------



## Mark Lopez

Jeanesco said:


> So if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong.


Dude, where have you been? It takes a phone-in to 'activate' the update. All people are saying is that they are forcing a call in the hopes that their unit gets the activation. The normal dial-in can be days away since they did away with the daily calls. If you don't phone-in, either by waiting or forcing a call, you will never get it.


----------



## nc88keyz

No 6.3 slices here
2 HD Tivos - Both Zippered
28412


----------



## bidger

No 6.3 joy here.
Zip 149xx.


----------



## Jeanesco

Mark Lopez said:


> Dude, where have you been? It takes a phone-in to 'activate' the update.


Where have I been? Well lets see. My tivo didn't call in for about 2 months prior to last thursday night, yet last thursday night it received the software (and actually it doesn't come in the form of slices.) I think I *may* know why and I *may* have a solution that will make your tivo take the update anyways if you were so inclined.

But you guys insist that I am always wrong (even if you don't even know yourself) so I probably don't have a solution.


----------



## thebarge

Jeanesco said:


> But you guys insist that I am always wrong (even if you don't even know yourself) so I probably don't have a solution.


 The "experts" around here have already said that the phone call is required to authorize your Tivo for the upgrade. I think I'll believe them over you, especially after your last comment. But to stay a bit more ontopic, no 6.3 love here at 346xx


----------



## btwyx

Jeanesco said:


> So if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong.


The evidence is overwhelmingly that a forced call can activate the upgade (which is already downloaded over the satelilte). Are you arguing this is not so?


----------



## Jeanesco

thebarge said:


> The "experts" around here have already said that the phone call is required to authorize your Tivo for the upgrade.


Well FYI a few of those so called "experts" have obtained this information from me. Required? Yes, definitely so, at some point or another. But sitting there popping off a daily call twice a day hoping that one of them is going to get you a download won't get you anywhere.



btwyx said:


> The evidence is overwhelmingly that a forced call can activate the upgade (which is already downloaded over the satelilte). Are you arguing this is not so?


Ultimately you need two things. One of them is a peice of info stored in MFS, another is the nighly SDD after that value is stored. If you are missing either of those, then forcing a daily call won't do jack sh*t.


----------



## steven-h

Jeanesco said:


> Well FYI a few of those so called "experts" have obtained this information from me. Required? Yes, definitely so, at some point or another. But sitting there popping off a daily call twice a day hoping that one of them is going to get you a download won't get you anywhere.


I am sure of one thing and that is I am no expert. So tell me how do I trigger the update?


----------



## Jeanesco

steven-h said:


> I am sure of one thing and that is I am no expert. So tell me how do I trigger the update?


Well they say I am not an expert either, so I guess I don't know.


----------



## AdamJ

Received 6.3 this morning. Hope this fixes the one minute late starts too. Love the folders! Zip 94015


----------



## drew2k

Jeanesco said:


> Well they say I am not an expert either, so I guess I don't know.


Sorry, but I call BS on this answer. You can't have it both ways - either you know something, or you don't. Someone is asking for your help, but now you don't want to help because ... why? I mean, why even post here in the first place if you don't want to share what you know?


----------



## btwyx

Jeanesco said:


> Ultimately you need two things. One of them is a peice of info stored in MFS, another is the nighly SDD after that value is stored. If you are missing either of those, then forcing a daily call won't do jack sh*t.


So phoning in can upgrade your receiver.


----------



## Jeanesco

drew2k said:


> Sorry, but I call BS on this answer. You can't have it both ways - either you know something, or you don't.


Well since I am not an expert, I'll tell you what a non expert might know if they have been around long enough.

Way back in the day a guy named Pierre G Martineau released a tiny yet innovative little script. This script was intended for use by those directv users who did not connect the tivo to a phone line. Basically these users had no means to view the tivolution and showcases stuff. But if you executed PGM's script, and allowed a nighly data download to occur, then you'll wake up the next morning with the showcases and tivolution fully intact as if you had a permanent phone line connection. Without it on the other hand, *or* without at least one phone call, the nightly download did nothing (even though your tivo still downloaded all of the data contained in it anyways.)

Have fun.


----------



## Anubys

steven-h said:


> I am sure of one thing and that is I am no expert. So tell me how do I trigger the update?


Have your Tivo perform the daily call and hope for the best...

my guess is they update the list of receivers to be upgraded each night...so I say doing the daily call once a day will eventually get you there...but doing it multiple times a day would be a waste of time...


----------



## Markman07

I am wondering if they don't activate any new upgrades during the weekends. (where a phone call says OK go for it!)


----------



## MisterEd

Actually "clear and delete all" solved the 1 minute late starts for me.


AdamJ said:


> Received 6.3 this morning. Hope this fixes the one minute late starts too. Love the folders! Zip 94015


----------



## Howie

Jeanesco said:


> Well since I am not an expert, I'll tell you what a non expert might know if they have been around long enough.
> 
> Way back in the day a guy named Pierre G Martineau released a tiny yet innovative little script. This script was intended for use by those directv users who did not connect the tivo to a phone line. Basically these users had no means to view the tivolution and showcases stuff. But if you executed PGM's script, and allowed a nighly data download to occur, then you'll wake up the next morning with the showcases and tivolution fully intact as if you had a permanent phone line connection. Without it on the other hand, *or* without at least one phone call, the nightly download did nothing (even though your tivo still downloaded all of the data contained in it anyways.)
> 
> Have fun.


Poor baby! Someone's really hurt your feelings, haven't they?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

None of my three units have received the update.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> It isn't as if the satellite can magically send a different signal to different receivers.


I guess that explains how every DTV receiver is authorized for individual programming. 



> Way back in the day a guy named Pierre G Martineau released a tiny yet innovative little script.


While it is true that PGM is credited for writing the sc.tcl script that allowed us to get showcases on an S1 DTivo, there have been far greater advances in the Tivo hacking arena since then. IIRC, this was PGM's only foray into the area of Tivo hacking, at least that I'm aware of. I'm not trying to belittle his work because PGM did work in other areas that benefited lots of people, for which many are extremely grateful. I'm just curious why you would mention a script that was written over four years ago, especially in a forum where the vast majority of the membership probably never heard of it, or even PGM for that matter. I assume there was some sort of point to it but I believe it fell a bit short of the mark.

FWIW, I never used PGM's sc.tcl script since I could have cared less about the features it enabled. Different strokes, etc.



> The evidence is overwhelmingly that a forced call can activate the upgade (which is already downloaded over the satelilte). Are you arguing this is not so?


Just having the software update downloaded into mfs won't do much unless your HDTivo is lined up in the queue when it calls home. If just forcing a daily call would get the update installed then there wouldn't be much of a need for people to use apps like the Slicer to install the update.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mr.unnatural
> While it may be true that DTV is not distributing this over the phone line (it is coming from DTV and not Tivo, BTW),
> 
> No, its not. Your tivo fetches them off of servers owned by tivo. Look at your /var/logs.


The software is being distributed via the satellites, is it not? There is nothing to indicate that is coming via any other method. I have looked in the log files in the /var/log directory and see nothing that would indicate otherwise. Honestly, I'm not sure which log file I should be looking at or what I should be looking for so if you could point me where to look specifically I will be more than happy to confirm what you're saying.


----------



## Jeanesco

Howie said:


> Poor baby! Someone's really hurt your feelings, haven't they?


Yeah in fact they hurt my feelings so bad that I can't get any sleep now.  You guys suck at the internet. 

Here I'll tell you what. One element required resides in /State/ServiceConfig. Who has the upgrade, and who doesn't, may be partially distinguished here.



mr.unnatural said:


> I will be more than happy to confirm what you're saying.


Why do I need you to confirm what I already know?



mr.unnatural said:


> I'm just curious why you would mention a script that was written over four years ago, especially in a forum where the vast majority of the membership probably never heard of it, or even PGM for that matter.


Ok lets try to put two and two together for a second here. The nightly download carries lots of data in it, some relavent to your tivo, and some not. How does your tivo know what it should keep, and know what it shouldn't keep? PGM's script puts some data into MFS that tells it what it should keep. If it sees something, and it is not told to keep it, then it doesn't keep it, it just discards it.

Now think about it for a second. We all know that directv can't magically make different receivers receive different signals, yes? They all receive the same signal, they all receive the same data. So now why is it that some tivos get the data relavent to the upgrade, and some don't?

The answer is four, yes?



mr.unnatural said:


> I guess that explains how every DTV receiver is authorized for individual programming.


Well the answer to that is yes, but since you obviously don't know why I'll fill you in. A data packet directed at one access card telling it to enable certain programming isn't sent to just that one access card. This is physically impossible. It's sent to every receiver across the continent. But only one card listens.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm in 85937 Eastern Arizona, Mountain Time. Nothing here yet. According to way back machine whiny guy, sorry that's how you sound, I'm out of luck because "ALL" dtivo's have received the software.

Many people here do a wonderful job of explaining the hows and whys of the box. 

Mr. Jeanesco please explain in technical terms why an HR10-250 would download the software upgrade and then delete it right away all on it's own.

I've been using TWP to check the MFS files the last few days. There were also many who checked every day. Every day a few more would get it. According to your beliefs what day was the cut off and why?

Without more information to back up your posts, no one will beleive what you write.


----------



## Jeanesco

Brillian1080p said:


> Without more information to back up your posts, no one will beleive what you write.


Then don't.


----------



## willardcpa

Jeanesco said:


> ....But only one card listens.


THAT IS TOTALLY WRONG!! Which interestingly enough is an analogy to what is happening here with you. ALL of the cards listen, only one pays attention.


----------



## Jeanesco

willardcpa said:


> THAT IS TOTALLY WRONG!! Which interestingly enough is an analogy to what is happening here with you. ALL of the cards listen, only one pays attention.


----------



## drew2k

Jeanesco said:


> Then don't.


I'm trying to decide if your recent posts are arrogant or condescending, but I'm torn. I think I'll call it a split.

What I have decided is that your posts remind me of the school-yard bully who stole another kid's cap, hid it, and won't tell the kid where it is but wants he other kid to guess, all for his own amusement.

I hate crap like that. :down:


----------



## willardcpa

drew2k said:


> I'm trying to decide if your recent posts are arrogant or condescending, but I'm torn. I think I'll call it a split.
> 
> What I have decided is that you're like the school-yard bully who stole another kid's cap, hid it, and won't tell the kid where it is but wants he other kid to guess, all for his own amusement.
> 
> I hate crap like that. :down:


Quick drew, change your avatar to a picture with you wearing a cap!!!


----------



## Jeanesco

drew2k said:


> I'm trying to decide if your recent posts are arrogant or condescending, but I'm torn. I think I'll call it a split.


You are correct, sir.



willardcpa said:


> Quick drew, change your avatar to a picture with you wearing a cap!!!


He can't, I stole it before he could take a picture


----------



## drew2k

willardcpa said:


> Quick drew, change your avatar to a picture with you wearing a cap!!!


LOL! That's a pic I don't have! (Sidebar: My father was bald and used to always were ball caps. As a young kid, I used to think the hats made him bald, so I never wore them. I still have my hair, and my younger brother, who always wore caps, is now balding. Coincidence? Probably, but I still like my childhood theory! )


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Well the answer to that is yes, but since you obviously don't know why I'll fill you in. A data packet directed at one access card telling it to enable certain programming isn't sent to just that one access card. This is physically impossible. It's sent to every receiver across the continent. But only one card listens.


Actually, I do know why. I also understand the analogy to sc.tcl, even thought it was way out in left field. The same type of algorithm used to communicate with a single access card could easily be used to communicate with individual receivers based on the Tivo service number, Receiver ID, or similar identifier. This is most likely what is happening with the software distribution for 6.3. All receivers are getting the download but only those identified by their ID are allowed to keep it.



> Why do I need you to confirm what I already know?


Then why say it in the first place? Apparently you must have wanted somebody to know or you wouldn't have said it.

You wouldn't have been David Bought in a previous life by any chance, would you? The arrogance in your tone is disturbingly familiar, although I believe he was much smarter.


----------



## gregftlaud

yah i've hear that same thing..wearing tight hats makes u go bald because the hats/caps somewhat cutoff blood circulation to your scalp.

why would that guy ask u to change your pic to one of you wearing a cap anyway?


----------



## cheer

mr.unnatural said:


> Actually, I do know why. I also understand the analogy to sc.tcl, even thought it was way out in left field. The same type of algorithm used to communicate with a single access card could easily be used to communicate with individual receivers based on the Tivo service number, Receiver ID, or similar identifier. This is most likely what is happening with the software distribution for 6.3. All receivers are getting the download but only those identified by their ID are allowed to keep it.


Isn't that exactly what he was saying?

The upgrade is _broadcast_ to everyone. The HR10s that have been selected to "get" it keep the upgrade and load it into MFS. The ones that are not on the "list" yet throw it away.

I think Jeanesco's point was that repeated forcing of daily calls won't change this situation one bit.


----------



## Smthkd

I still don't have the update here in Atlanta area. I have tried to force it everyday now and still no luck!!!


----------



## BillyT2002

Has anyone in Maine got this update yet? I think I've forced close to ten thousand phone calls by now.


----------



## nakedeye

Jeanesco said:


> Well since I am not an expert, I'll tell you what a non expert might know if they have been around long enough.
> 
> Way back in the day a guy named Pierre G Martineau released a tiny yet innovative little script. This script was intended for use by those directv users who did not connect the tivo to a phone line. Basically these users had no means to view the tivolution and showcases stuff. But if you executed PGM's script, and allowed a nighly data download to occur, then you'll wake up the next morning with the showcases and tivolution fully intact as if you had a permanent phone line connection. Without it on the other hand, *or* without at least one phone call, the nightly download did nothing (even though your tivo still downloaded all of the data contained in it anyways.)
> 
> Have fun.


PGM did some other, well shall I say "usefull" things besides just that scrpit


----------



## chowda

BillyT2002... I'm in the same boat.. probably wearing out the modem pool for maine...


----------



## Jeanesco

cheer said:


> Isn't that exactly what he was saying?
> 
> The upgrade is _broadcast_ to everyone. The HR10s that have been selected to "get" it keep the upgrade and load it into MFS. The ones that are not on the "list" yet throw it away.
> 
> I think Jeanesco's point was that repeated forcing of daily calls won't change this situation one bit.


Precisely! And also that, if properly motivated by comparing some MFS information, it may be possible to determine what tokens are stored in MFS that give the go ahead to install the software after it is received in the nightly download. I have a few ideas of where abouts to look, but am uncertain. I might look into this later (I've already gotten the upgrade so it isn't terribly pressing) on deal database.


----------



## BillyT2002

I know forcing the upgrade isn't going to do diddly squat, but for some reason doing so makes me happy. So, I keep doing it.


----------



## cheer

BillyT2002 said:


> I know forcing the upgrade isn't going to do diddly squat, but for some reason doing so makes me happy. So, I keep doing it.


It makes me die a little inside.


----------



## Aaron3001

I got nothing yet, i'm in 93063.

Correct me if i'm wrong but wouldn't forcing a call after the Data update in the early morning be enough? i don't see what good is does forcing a call again. what am i missing?


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Isn't that exactly what he was saying?
> 
> The upgrade is broadcast to everyone. The HR10s that have been selected to "get" it keep the upgrade and load it into MFS. The ones that are not on the "list" yet throw it away.
> 
> I think Jeanesco's point was that repeated forcing of daily calls won't change this situation one bit.


Pretty much. It was just the way he was saying it.


----------



## vphares

I just returned from a week of vacation hoping I had received the update, but I have not. I'm in the 711XX zip code area.


----------



## Jeanesco

cheer said:


> The upgrade is broadcast to everyone. The HR10s that have been selected to "get" it keep the upgrade and load it into MFS. The ones that are not on the "list" yet throw it away.
> 
> I think Jeanesco's point was that repeated forcing of daily calls won't change this situation one bit.





mr.unnatural said:


> Pretty much. It was just the way he was saying it.


...



mr.unnatural said:


> While it may be true that DTV is not distributing this over the phone line (it is coming from DTV and not Tivo, BTW), not everyone has received the slices on their HDTivos yet. What determines who gets it is anybody's guess at this point since no one really knows for sure.


That aside, lets try this. Anybody who HAS *NOT* obtained the upgrade (e.g. you have checked and it is not in /SwSystem at all) do this:

echo dumpobj /State/ServiceConfig | tivosh > /var/sc.txt

Then attach (NOT PASTE) that file in this thread.

EDIT: Oops, editing mistake.


----------



## David Platt

Jeanesco said:


> ...
> 
> That aside, lets try this. Anybody who HAS *NOT* obtained the upgrade (e.g. you have checked and it is not in /SwSystem at all) do this:
> 
> echo dumpobj /State/ServiceConfig | tivosh > /var/sc.txt
> 
> Then attach (NOT PASTE) that file in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, editing mistake.


Here's mine from a zippered HR10 that has not yet received the update:


----------



## Jeanesco

David Platt said:


> Here's mine from a zippered HR10 that has not yet received the update:


Ok and yours is making the daily call, yes?

Meanwhile keep posting. I think I may have narrowed it down but I am still not 100% sure.


----------



## Arcady

There is no daily call any more.


----------



## pdawg17

So I have the slices as of today but when I force a call, it just says "Succeeded"...what's up with that?

Does that mean a SDD is indeed necessary to get the upgrade installed?


----------



## SoonerDoc

rminsk said:


> *Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3 and the first 2 digits of your zipcode is not listed on the post following this one.*


we are really having some trouble reading....


----------



## David Platt

Jeanesco said:


> Ok and yours is making the daily call, yes?
> 
> Meanwhile keep posting. I think I may have narrowed it down but I am still not 100% sure.


Nope, mine is not making the daily call. Would making a call have an effect, since it's not showing up in SwSystem?


----------



## Jeanesco

David Platt said:


> Nope, mine is not making the daily call. Would making a call have an effect, since it's not showing up in SwSystem?


Force one daily call then generate that text file again and post it here.


----------



## willardcpa

Quote:
Originally Posted by rminsk
Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3 and the first 2 digits of your zipcode is not listed on the post following this one.


SOONERDOC said

we are really having some trouble reading.... 


Pardon my lack of expertise in quoting and pasting. But SoonerDoc, rminsk originally thought that the distribution would be by zip code like it had been on previous releases of new software. But after it started to come out he found that it was not - so the original intent of the thread is now a moot point the zip codes mean nothing. So the thread is being used for other purposes.

And to all of you who say that forcing a "daily call" is useless, well you are at least partially wrong. First off the calls aren't daily, they are several days apart. And as anxious as we are to get the update, if we see that our next scheduled call is two days away forcing a call will at least get it to you two days earlier. At least I know for a fact that this worked for me. Although I agree that hourly calls are probably useless, up until that one that is made just after your box hits the "list". Kind of like waiting for your tax refund to arrive in the mail, checking your mail box every hour is kind of ridiculous, but checking it daily makes sense.


----------



## gregftlaud

are u guys hooking up your computers to a hacked hd tivo to get into the files or something ???


----------



## ayrton911

How long will it be to have everyone get the release? I really want it.


----------



## cheer

gregftlaud said:


> are u guys hooking up your computers to a hacked hd tivo to get into the files or something ???


No. We're using telepathy.


----------



## willardcpa

gregftlaud said:


> ....some of us actually get sex!


OK, let me check this out. It's saturday night and it's 2:00 am in ftlaud, and greg is surfing the net. Sex?, probably not.  

And Chris, its past midnite your time. Get off line and get back to telneting!! Russ needs your help getting Zipper 6.3 up and running.


----------



## Arcady

cheer said:


> No. We're using telepathy.


Heh, that's funny. (And would probably work better than the screwed up USB200M I have with the busted ethernet connector...)


----------



## ShadowImg

Received the 6.3 update tonight in zipcode 63xxx. Sitting and waiting to be installed.



Code:


    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----
    3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb         850  03/14/05 17:41    700
    6.3-01-2-357              tyDb      462862  09/17/06 07:41    768
    ACTIVE                    tyDb         850  03/14/05 17:41    700


----------



## boylan

Jeanesco said:


> ...
> That aside, lets try this. Anybody who HAS *NOT* obtained the upgrade (e.g. you have checked and it is not in /SwSystem at all) do this:
> 
> echo dumpobj /State/ServiceConfig | tivosh > /var/sc.txt
> 
> Then attach (NOT PASTE) that file in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, editing mistake.


Mine has not received the update and has not called in for at least a year - maybe even two.

My output is attached and is MUCH smaller than the earlier one.


----------



## SecureTalk

SoonerDoc said:


> we are really having some trouble reading....





rminsk said:


> *Only post to this thread if your machine has activated 6.3 and the first 2 digits of your zip code is not listed on the post following this one.*


SoonerDoc, You beat me to this lack of following a simple request. Why make the job harder for rminsk, to keep the Zip-Code up to date. Now rminsk, has to wade through all the BS about people stating this is my zip and I do not have 6.3 yet. We all know which zips have it and which don't just by looking at the start of the thread.

Keep it simple for rminsk, and ONLY post with your zip if you get the update and it's not already in the list.

We can start a thread with a list of zips that do not have the update yet it makes you guys that can not follow a simple request, feel better.

Sorry for the rant, but all the static does should be in another thread.


----------



## pdawg17

ShadowImg said:


> Received the 6.3 update tonight in zipcode 63xxx. Sitting and waiting to be installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size
> ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357           tyDb         850  03/14/05 17:41    700
> 6.3-01-2-357              tyDb      462862  09/17/06 07:41    768
> ACTIVE                    tyDb         850  03/14/05 17:41    700


Did yours get installed? When I force a call, it doesn't activate...it just says "Succeeded"...


----------



## bjuliano

I saw a few others post with the same issue, but I didn't see any updates on whether they got the upgrade to happen successfully.

I saw the pending restart message this morning, forced a reboot and the Tivo said it was upgrading. After the reboot, it came up on the old software. I tried forcing another call, but it's still stuck on the old version.

This is on a stock unit with no upgrades or hacks.


Thoughts?


Thanks.


-Bryan


----------



## hiker

bjuliano said:


> I saw a few others post with the same issue, but I didn't see any updates on whether they got the upgrade to happen successfully.
> 
> I saw the pending restart message this morning, forced a reboot and the Tivo said it was upgrading. After the reboot, it came up on the old software. I tried forcing another call, but it's still stuck on the old version.
> 
> This is on a stock unit with no upgrades or hacks.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Bryan


It sounds like the upgrade process has failed most probably due to a failing hard drive. The new software is installed on a separate partition and that physical area on the hard dive might be bad. If this is the case, you will need to replace the hard drive.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

SoonerDoc said:


> we are really having some trouble reading....


Welcome to the Internet. You must be new here.


----------



## StickyC

Jeanesco said:


> And also as far as I can tell, *everybody* with an HR10-250 has received this to their hard drive during the nightly download on thursday night (if your tivo was off that night then it got it the next night, and they continue to distribute it each night for I don't know how long.) Whether or not your tivo installed the upgrade that day is another thing entirely, and I am unaware what determines this.


Something I've not seen talked about that may be a factor - connection quality on the downlink. Since the data download is certainly not 100% error free (remember, it's not a two-way system, if you get a bad packet, you can't ask for it again), I'd imagine that most people weren't lucky enough to get the entire upgrade 100% error-free in the first pass. For some folks, it may take many (many many?) passes before they actually get the entire software package and can update.

I'd bet even then, there's probably more than a few who will miss it entirely and have to get the missing packets via phone (which I would think D* would not activate until they stop streaming the packets over the satellites).


----------



## SpankyInChicago

SecureTalk said:


> SoonerDoc, You beat me to this lack of following a simple request. Why make the job harder for rminsk, to keep the Zip-Code up to date. Now rminsk, has to wade through all the BS about people stating this is my zip and I do not have 6.3 yet. We all know which zips have it and which don't just by looking at the start of the thread.
> 
> Keep it simple for rminsk, and ONLY post with your zip if you get the update and it's not already in the list.
> 
> We can start a thread with a list of zips that do not have the update yet it makes you guys that can not follow a simple request, feel better.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but all the static does should be in another thread.


Other than the fact that zip code is absolutely meaningless in terms of whether or not you have received the update, GREAT POINT!

(IOW: the original purpose of this thread has proven meaningless - there is no reason for rminsk to keep the list up to date as zip has nothing to do with who receives the updates)


----------



## DennisMileHi

Received 6.3 on one of my two Tivos Friday night. Mountain Time Zone: 80111. Much faster. 

I've got to do some more checking but the quick codes to get to various Tivo functions like Season Pass appear to be different. My Pronto doesn't end up in the right places any more.


----------



## ShadowImg

pdawg17 said:


> Did yours get installed? When I force a call, it doesn't activate...it just says "Succeeded"...


I don't have a phone line at my house, so I can't do much until I figure out how to activate it and keep the network functional.

Waiting for them to fix that nifty slicer app, but if that doesn't happen soon I suspect I'll just figure out how to do it on my own (hey, i'm a unix engineering in all senses, it can't be THAT hard, right?)


----------



## Adam1115

ShadowImg said:


> I don't have a phone line at my house, so I can't do much until I figure out how to activate it and keep the network functional.
> 
> Waiting for them to fix that nifty slicer app, but if that doesn't happen soon I suspect I'll just figure out how to do it on my own (hey, i'm a unix engineering in all senses, it can't be THAT hard, right?)


..or just use PPP, it's pretty easy.

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html


----------



## JoeSchueller

nakedeye said:


> PGM did some other, well shall I say "usefull" things besides just that scrpit


Amen brother.


----------



## Jeanesco

StickyC said:


> Something I've not seen talked about that may be a factor - connection quality on the downlink. Since the data download is certainly not 100% error free (remember, it's not a two-way system, if you get a bad packet, you can't ask for it again), I'd imagine that most people weren't lucky enough to get the entire upgrade 100% error-free in the first pass. For some folks, it may take many (many many?) passes before they actually get the entire software package and can update.


Well I have captured the complete SDD broadcast and it actually contains several payloads of the same data repeated over and over again (each payload containing numerous slice.gz files,) then after it finishes it does some kind of data cleanup, so I doubt that.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Jeanesco stated the following,

"Here I'll tell you what. One element required resides in /State/ServiceConfig. Who has the upgrade, and who doesn't, may be partially distinguished here."

What's the element?


----------



## mdegner

Here's a thought..

I've been watching my /var/log/svclog lately hoping to see something regarding the 6.3 data download. Instead, I saw a lot of IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP. That got me to thinking, how does the tivo know which group its in? My tivo hadn't made a call in probably 9 months or so, so I removed all the fakecall stuff and forced a call. The DataGroupList in my /State/ServiceConfig changed dramatically. Below is the new listing. I wonder if the references to SC_directv[bcghik] are the triggers to make it download the update? Or maybe SW_released?

Now getting it to install may be another story..

> DataGroupList = BS_standard BS_standard_357 CP_Standard {CR_DTVSeason Pass} CR_nielsen DG_combo DG_combo_hd DG_standard {MI_Fantasy Football CBS Sports PMI} MI_MagRack20060917 MI_NFLShortcuts20060920 MI_PG20060911 MI_ShowcasesMenuItem MI_Startz20060911 MI_nielsen SC_directvb SC_directvc SC_directvg SC_directvh SC_directvi SC_directvk SF_IntersilDownload SF_SerialLogging SH_nielsen SI_TvSec SW_released


----------



## Jeanesco

Brillian1080p said:


> Jeanesco stated the following,
> 
> "Here I'll tell you what. One element required resides in /State/ServiceConfig. Who has the upgrade, and who doesn't, may be partially distinguished here."
> 
> What's the element?





mdegner said:


> Here's a thought..
> 
> I've been watching my /var/log/svclog lately hoping to see something regarding the 6.3 data download. Instead, I saw a lot of IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP. That got me to thinking, how does the tivo know which group its in? My tivo hadn't made a call in probably 9 months or so, so I removed all the fakecall stuff and forced a call. The DataGroupList in my /State/ServiceConfig changed dramatically. Below is the new listing. I wonder if the references to SC_directv[bcghik] are the triggers to make it download the update? Or maybe SW_released?
> 
> Now getting it to install may be another story..
> 
> > DataGroupList = BS_standard BS_standard_357 CP_Standard {CR_DTVSeason Pass} CR_nielsen DG_combo DG_combo_hd DG_standard {MI_Fantasy Football CBS Sports PMI} MI_MagRack20060917 MI_NFLShortcuts20060920 MI_PG20060911 MI_ShowcasesMenuItem MI_Startz20060911 MI_nielsen SC_directvb SC_directvc SC_directvg SC_directvh SC_directvi SC_directvk SF_IntersilDownload SF_SerialLogging SH_nielsen SI_TvSec SW_released


Yes this is mainly what I am looking at, but I don't think it is the only element involved. If you look at the PGM script I mentioned, it deals specifically with these group tokens, which is exactly why I mentioned it. I can't really draw any conclusions until I see a /State/ServiceConfig object dump from at least two or more people who have made a phone in recently (and I need the whole dump, not just the datagrouplist attribute.) However nobody has posted any yet.

I have a very strong feeling that those who don't even have it dbloaded into MFS (e.g. visible in /SwSystem) are just plain doing something wrong.


----------



## newsposter

all this techo speak and how it's sent to us etc has me lost. But can someone tell me how understanding it would help me get 6.3 faster?


----------



## mdegner

Something even more interesting.. After I forced the call last night to reset my ServiceConfig attributes, I now have 6.3 awaiting me in MFS. For those of you that haven't called in for some time, and still don't have 6.3, try forcing a call to see if that helps.

HD-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 43223 01/04/06 07:31 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 992519 09/18/06 08:42 768
ACTIVE tyDb 43223 01/04/06 07:31 700

Attached is my output from /State/ServiceConfig


----------



## mdegner

newsposter said:


> all this techo speak and how it's sent to us etc has me lost. But can someone tell me how understanding it would help me get 6.3 faster?


If we can determine which group attribute allows your Tivo to download the 6.3 service data, you may be able to force the install with a modified installSw.itcl.


----------



## JoeSchueller

So to recap... the series of theoretical events is:

1) D* authorizes the card in the HR10 to download the code
2) Some period of time later D* authorizes the code to install
3) The next nightly call authorizes the installation
4) After the next restart - viola 6.3

Right? I'm assuming you don't need the nightly call to authorize the download, D* can initiate that without the nightly call by simply authorizing your card to get it. However, the call is necessary to get the authorization to install & restart, right?


----------



## hiker

These are the events as I see the process working:
1. TiVo authorizes your box service number to receive the S/W upgrade.
2. Next daily phone call downloads the group token (name unknown?) and stores the object in /State/ServiceConfig.
3. Next service download from sat stream at 2:00am sees that you are authorized for the upgrade based on the group token obtained in step #2 and downloads slices and stores in MFS /SwSystem.
4. Next daily phone call starts the upgrade process and sets the status to "pending restart".
5. Reboot, either natually at 2:00am or forced, installs the S/W upgrade.

So if my scenario is correct it takes 2 phone calls to get the process going.


----------



## mdegner

JoeSchueller said:


> So to recap... the series of theoretical events is:
> 
> 1) D* authorizes the card in the HR10 to download the code
> 2) Some period of time later D* authorizes the code to install
> 3) The next nightly call authorizes the installation
> 4) After the next restart - viola 6.3
> 
> Right? I'm assuming you don't need the nightly call to authorize the download, D* can initiate that without the nightly call by simply authorizing your card to get it. However, the call is necessary to get the authorization to install & restart, right?


I'm speculating here, but that's not how it appears to me. From what I've been able to gather, the Tivo downloads Service Data when it is in an authorized group.
Be it advertising clips, or showcases, or software installation, if it is not in the group, it doesn't download. This explains why I was seeing so much IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP. The things my Tivo was ignoring suddenly downloaded after the forced service call and the change in DataGroupList. That includes the software update.

The other thing that makes me question that DirecTV is controlling who gets to downloads the update is that there has been discussion regarding the upgrade being related to Service Number. Since Tivo authorizes the installation of the software, it doesn't seem to me that the Card identifier would play any part of this. You may not be authorized to install it, but it may already be present on your system.


----------



## cheer

mdegner said:


> I'm speculating here, but that's not how it appears to me. From what I've been able to gather, the Tivo downloads Service Data when it is in an authorized group.
> Be it advertising clips, or showcases, or software installation, if it is not in the group, it doesn't download. This explains why I was seeing so much IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP. The things my Tivo was ignoring suddenly downloaded after the forced service call and the change in DataGroupList. That includes the software update.


I'm nitpicking maybe...but ALL the DTivos download EVERYTHING. They simply throw away what they don't think they're supposed to keep (IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP). Satellite is a broadcast technology.


----------



## mdegner

cheer said:


> I'm nitpicking maybe...but ALL the DTivos download EVERYTHING. They simply throw away what they don't think they're supposed to keep (IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP). Satellite is a broadcast technology.


Yes, I agree. What I mean by download is keep and put in MFS.


----------



## hiker

So to keep the slices download and put in MFS, the group token name if can be determined, could be plugged into SC.TCL script and this could force the upgrade to happen? Is this an over-simplification?


----------



## cheer

hiker said:


> So to keep the slices download and put in MFS, the group token name if can be determined, could be plugged into SC.TCL script and this could force the upgrade to happen? Is this an over-simplification?


That more or less captures it. There may be some other items that need to be stuffed into MFS as well, but that should be doable; the trick is identifying everything.


----------



## cheer

mdegner said:


> Yes, I agree. What I mean by download is keep and put in MFS.


Right, OK, we're saying the same thing. I hadn't had my caffeine yet.


----------



## David Platt

Jeanesco said:


> Yes this is mainly what I am looking at, but I don't think it is the only element involved. If you look at the PGM script I mentioned, it deals specifically with these group tokens, which is exactly why I mentioned it. I can't really draw any conclusions until I see a /State/ServiceConfig object dump from at least two or more people who have made a phone in recently (and I need the whole dump, not just the datagrouplist attribute.) However nobody has posted any yet.
> 
> I have a very strong feeling that those who don't even have it dbloaded into MFS (e.g. visible in /SwSystem) are just plain doing something wrong.


I'd love to help you out here, but I just can't do it. I've got problem with my Vonage that prevent me from making a daily call.

Of course, it's been years since I've investigated it and I can't really remember-- is it possible to make a daily call on a DirecTiVo using the network instead of a phoneline?


----------



## hiker

David Platt said:


> I'd love to help you out here, but I just can't do it. I've got problem with my Vonage that prevent me from making a daily call.
> 
> Of course, it's been years since I've investigated it and I can't really remember-- is it possible to make a daily call on a DirecTiVo using the network instead of a phoneline?


Yes, see the post here.


----------



## mdegner

cheer said:


> Right, OK, we're saying the same thing. I hadn't had my caffeine yet.


No worries, I just tend to make certain assumptions and not clarify my terminology.

Though in one case where the DTivo downloads data in the traditional computing sense of the word is in the not-quite-daily call. When I was perusing through my /var/log/svclog I noticed that data comes from different sources. If I remember right, there was SOURCE=phone and SOURCE=plany (which I think means satellite). When I made the daily call last night I received service data over the phone line for things like Showcases and Yellow Stars.

Unfortunately my HDTivo was rebooted last night per the Zipper script, and my svclog file was wiped. It would be interesting to see what the log data looks like at various stages, NOT_IN_GROUP, then a phone call adding the group to the unit, then the download of the service data.

There's no point to this, really, I'm just wondering aloud.


----------



## ericlovestivo

Since it's Monday and there will probably be a new batch of serial numbers added to the upgrade list today, I'm anxiously awaiting the first post here from someone that a new call today was successful in installing 6.3.


----------



## tiggermanh

My HD tivo received the update Sunday morning at 2am.

Lastnight, I checked the system status and saw it was pending restart, I manually rebooted the TIVO and received 6.3.

The only changes I had to make were the ordering of the now playing list and setup my favorite channel list.

I took photos of the process.


----------



## tiggermanh

Remaining two photos.


----------



## newsposter

anyone ever figure out what P-: means?


----------



## tiggermanh

Nope, but I couldnt remember what it said there before though.


----------



## dv8

mine is still on 3.1.5f and after 'DIRECTV Account Status:' where his says 'DVR Service Level' mine does not have that it has 'Services/Features:' and then 'Tuner List:' before getting to 'Recording Capacity:'... There is no 'DVR Service Level:' on the 3.1.5f Ver.


To add: I see his now says 'Platform: Series2' which is also new


----------



## TiVoLurker

So still at 3.1.5f here as well with an unhacked box, so can't even see if I have downloaded the software. A little obsessive with forcing calls, too.

I have been watching these threads since July and had hoped to be one of the first to post that I had received 6.3. Now I am shooting to be the LAST to receive it! Here's to being last!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Jeanesco

mdegner said:


> Something even more interesting.. After I forced the call last night to reset my ServiceConfig attributes, I now have 6.3 awaiting me in MFS. For those of you that haven't called in for some time, and still don't have 6.3, try forcing a call to see if that helps.


You know, I think I see whats going on here. It is very likely that everybody who doesn't see 6.3 dbloaded into /SwSystem is just doing something wrong somewhere. They probably reimaged or did a C&DE or something recently that caused the SW_released token (as well as a few others) to be lost. Thus when the SDD comes around their tivo discards the 6.3 slices instead of dbloading them.

If you do have those tokens set (they expire every six months or so I believe, see the expiration attribute (I haven't figured the actual numbers out so I don't know the exact time,) which if the case means that if you don't make a call at least every six months you lose them) via either the phone in or otherwise, you will get 6.3 dbloaded into MFS after the SDD *no matter what*. Which would mean *every properly setup tivo* should already have 6.3 listed in /SwSystem.

Now here's where things should start to differ a bit. After you make another phone in, if at the head end tivo determines that you should take the update, it will go ahead and and issue you a runme script that will trigger the update to actually occur. Otherwise if you aren't supposed to upgrade yet, 6.3 just sits there in /SwSystem forever and doesn't ever do anything.

This is all hypothetical granted, but I think this is what is going on. You can however at your option force your tivo to take the update before its time anyways, vis a vis using the installsw script.


----------



## rminsk

Jeanesco said:


> As far as I can determine, *tivo is not distributing this upgrade over the phone line* under any circumstances, and in fact is sending it exclusively via the nightly service data download for the time being (this will no doubt change in the future, but probably not for another few weeks or a few months.)


Incorrect... the software is available over the phone line. One of my machines upgraded over the phone line on the first day. I know it was over the phone because the unit in question has not been hooked up to the satellite for over a month.


> So if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong.


I'm glad you know the distribution process so well and you can draw proper conculsions.


----------



## mobilelawyer

For those who have the 6.3 release installed, exactly how do your settings read?


----------



## Jeanesco

rminsk said:


> Incorrect... the software is available over the phone line. One of my machines upgraded over the phone line on the first day. I know it was over the phone because the unit in question has not been hooked up to the satellite for over a month. I'm glad you know the distribution process so well and you can draw proper conculsions.


I think either you are lieing or it was somehow able to receive an SDD. Namely because tivo isn't issuing the FLY-3 key group, and without that key your tivo couldn't decrypt the swsystem slice even if it wanted to.


----------



## hiker

rminsk,
In the past when software upgrades have downloaded thru the phone, it has taken a long time like an hour or more. Did yours do that?


----------



## Brillian1080p

Jeanesco, do you disagree with the posters who have been told the rollout takes place over a two or three week period? Not that dtv csrs are a fountain correct info.

My box was zippered a few weeks ago and isn't connected to a phone line. I don't have 6.3 sitting in the MFS file system. By the way the term "Headend" is usually used by insiders who are familiar with the industry. I installed and tested fiber optics for about 25 years and I only heard that term from people who work for cable companies. I've never been in a satellite headend, but I assume they are not much different.


----------



## rminsk

hiker said:


> rminsk,
> In the past when software upgrades have downloaded thru the phone, it has taken a long time like an hour or more. Did yours do that?


About an hour and a half.


----------



## mdegner

Brillian1080p said:


> Jeanesco, do you disagree with the posters who have been told the rollout takes place over a two or three week period? Not that dtv csrs are a fountain correct info.
> 
> My box was zippered a few weeks ago and isn't connected to a phone line. I don't have 6.3 sitting in the MFS file system.


Not that I'm speaking for him, but what I think Jeanesco is saying that every unit should have the software in MFS, but it won't install until it is triggered. The rollout picks units to install the software that is already in MFS.

You may have the same problem that I did with a zippered unit. I had a zippered box with fakecall, and there was nothing in MFS. Last night I removed fakecall, reinstated the routes to Tivo, made a call, and the update was waiting in MFS for me this morning. For experiments sake, you could try the same thing and see if it dbloads the software update tomorrow morning.


----------



## snooplives

11701 - Amityville, NY


----------



## scab

I am in 60302 and nothing yet!!


----------



## hiker

mdegner said:


> Not that I'm speaking for him, but what I think Jeanesco is saying that every unit should have the software in MFS, but it won't install until it is triggered. The rollout picks units to install the software that is already in MFS.
> 
> You may have the same problem that I did with a zippered unit. I had a zippered box with fakecall, and there was nothing in MFS. Last night I removed fakecall, reinstated the routes to Tivo, made a call, and the update was waiting in MFS for me this morning. For experiments sake, you could try the same thing and see if it dbloads the software update tomorrow morning.


So it looks like your unit did not download the slices via the phone like rminsk's did?


----------



## mdegner

hiker said:


> So it looks like your unit did not download the slices via the phone like rminsk's did?


Mine? No, the phone call wasn't more than 10 minutes, and the only thing I noticed immediately after was that the SDD for Yellow Stars and Showcases had been downloaded. My slices came via satellite.

I was just able to recover my svclog file from the log backup, and this is what it says-

aval_file TCD_ID=35700015012ADC5 CALL_ID=1158552201 TIME=1158568932 AVAL_ID=0000346100002A3C FILE_NAME=GZcore-78227699-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=plany
aval_file TCD_ID=35700015012ADC5 CALL_ID=1158552201 TIME=1158568939 AVAL_ID=0000346100002A3C FILE_NAME=GZhpk-Series2-78227703-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=plany
aval_file TCD_ID=35700015012ADC5 CALL_ID=1158552201 TIME=1158568948 AVAL_ID=0000346100002A3C FILE_NAME=GZkernel-Series2-78227701-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=plany
aval_file TCD_ID=35700015012ADC5 CALL_ID=1158552201 TIME=1158568952 AVAL_ID=0000346100002A3C FILE_NAME=SC-fantasy_dtvATT_CBS_Sports_Wk2_SC-e13413-r13405-v7.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=plany
aval_file TCD_ID=35700015012ADC5 CALL_ID=1158552201 TIME=1158568955 AVAL_ID=0000346100002A3C FILE_NAME=utils-78227697-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=plany

The thing that is stumping me now is through all the IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP messages I had before, there was no reference to the GZ*Series2 slices.


----------



## willardcpa

Brillian1080p said:


> .....By the way the term "Headend" is usually used by insiders who are familiar with the industry.....


Don't proctologists use that term to refer to the non-business end???


----------



## pdawg17

mdegner said:


> Not that I'm speaking for him, but what I think Jeanesco is saying that every unit should have the software in MFS, but it won't install until it is triggered. The rollout picks units to install the software that is already in MFS.
> 
> You may have the same problem that I did with a zippered unit. I had a zippered box with fakecall, and there was nothing in MFS. Last night I removed fakecall, reinstated the routes to Tivo, made a call, and the update was waiting in MFS for me this morning. For experiments sake, you could try the same thing and see if it dbloads the software update tomorrow morning.


FYI, I did not remove fakecall and still got the slices (I made the other changes though)...


----------



## rminsk

Due to a bug in the 6.3 software with the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite the rollout of 6.3 has been put on hold. This will most likely mean a new version of the software will be distributed (maybe 6.3.1 or 6.3a) and the rollout will start again. We hope to find out more about the rollout schedule as soon as they fix the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite problem.


----------



## David Platt

Jeanesco said:


> Force one daily call then generate that text file again and post it here.


Here you go-- turned into an all day project. First I had to remember how to get it to make the call via the network, then I had to re-zipper the box after the daily call made it upgrade from 3.1.5 to 3.1.5f.


----------



## superdavex

23322,

Had the slices, tried forcing a call every morning and night since it was first released and it never loaded.

Just finished loading it manualy.

Works great, although I have a lot of season passes and I really dont see a big difference in the speed of adding new ones.

,Dave


----------



## no-blue-screen

Is there anyone that has an unhacked 6.3 image that would be willing to get it to me? In return, I would be willing to help you out in any way that I can...hint....I have a paypal accout . Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## jstang

Still no upgrade in 43xxx. Last successful call was tonight at 5:50.


----------



## boylan

rminsk said:


> Due to a bug in the 6.3 software with the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite the rollout of 6.3 has been put on hold. This will most likely mean a new version of the software will be distributed (maybe 6.3.1 or 6.3a) and the rollout will start again. We hope to find out more about the rollout schedule as soon as they fix the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite problem.


Wow. So if we don't have 6.3 yet - we're not going to get it until 6.3.1 or whatever is released? That sucks for us who don't use those sats and haven't been upgraded yet.


----------



## ShiningBengal

rminsk said:


> Due to a bug in the 6.3 software with the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite the rollout of 6.3 has been put on hold. This will most likely mean a new version of the software will be distributed (maybe 6.3.1 or 6.3a) and the rollout will start again. We hope to find out more about the rollout schedule as soon as they fix the 72.5 and 95 degree satellite problem.


What would be the point of halting the rollout for units not requiring access to those satellites? Surely DirecTV knows where all the units are located.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Yeah, time to play the waiting game again 

I am really starting to get tired of D*

I wanted to get this out of the way as soon as possible...but now they put it on hold again. Who gives a hoot about those sats....I mean they can tell by location which subs have them and which don't...so why totally halt the roll out? The only other reason I can think of is that they don't want to have to do two roll-outs....so they wait for the update and just roll that out...whatever...I am so peeed...I am thinking about calling comcast


----------



## Jeanesco

David Platt said:


> Here you go-- turned into an all day project. First I had to remember how to get it to make the call via the network, then I had to re-zipper the box after the daily call made it upgrade from 3.1.5 to 3.1.5f.


Check to see if 6.3 ends up in /SwSystem after tonight. I kinda doubt it will now that this whole 72.5W mess has come about, but it still may anyways. If it does then that will definitely prove my theory, even though they probably won't ever send you the runme to install it.


----------



## Adam1115

no-blue-screen said:


> Is there anyone that has an unhacked 6.3 image that would be willing to get it to me? In return, I would be willing to help you out in any way that I can...hint....I have a paypal accout . Please PM me if you can help.


I'd throw something in to the pot..

And offer a place to upload it...


----------



## Jeanesco

Brillian1080p said:


> Jeanesco, do you disagree with the posters who have been told the rollout takes place over a two or three week period?


I really don't know to be honest.



Brillian1080p said:


> My box was zippered a few weeks ago and isn't connected to a phone line. I don't have 6.3 sitting in the MFS file system.


Naturally.



Brillian1080p said:


> By the way the term "Headend" is usually used by insiders who are familiar with the industry. I installed and tested fiber optics for about 25 years and I only heard that term from people who work for cable companies. I've never been in a satellite headend, but I assume they are not much different.


No I am not an insider. Nor am I an engineer or anything...more like a reverse engineer with a ten minute degree if anything. The reason I say headend is because there are really several parts to this upgrade process that occurs over the SDD. One is tivos servers, and the other is directv's broadcast. Both parts are integral to it, and that is just the word I happened to choose to describe them collectively.

But if you are feeling adventurous, try this (no phone in required at all, in fact don't phone in so that I can test my theory here,) and then see if you have 6.3 in /SwSystem the following morning. Thoroughly *un*tested, use at own risk, read the scripts contents so that you know what it does before trying it, etc. (course if 6.3 is removed from the SDD then this is all moot anyways, but nonetheless...)


----------



## Jeanesco

no-blue-screen said:


> Is there anyone that has an unhacked 6.3 image that would be willing to get it to me? In return, I would be willing to help you out in any way that I can...hint....I have a paypal accout . Please PM me if you can help.


Hmm...how many favors we talkin here?


----------



## thepackfan

Jeanesco said:


> Check to see if 6.3 ends up in /SwSystem after tonight. I kinda doubt it will now that this whole 72.5W mess has come about, but it still may anyways. If it does then that will definitely prove my theory, even though they probably won't ever send you the runme to install it.


Well , they were still sending it out last night, I got mine on the one machine I forced a call on, it was the only unit of 3 zipopered that got it in MFS.


----------



## newsposter

ShiningBengal said:


> What would be the point of halting the rollout for units not requiring access to those satellites? Surely DirecTV knows where all the units are located.


yes that doesn't make sense at all. How hard (assuming the info provided is valid) would it be to segregate who does/doesn't get it?


----------



## cheer

newsposter said:


> yes that doesn't make sense at all. How hard (assuming the info provided is valid) would it be to segregate who does/doesn't get it?


You're kidding, right? What are the chances that the CSRs would _ever_ understand a partial rollout? Could you imagine the support calls?

Besides, it seems as though there may be other issues with the code that affect more than just users of those two sats.


----------



## David Platt

Jeanesco said:


> Check to see if 6.3 ends up in /SwSystem after tonight. I kinda doubt it will now that this whole 72.5W mess has come about, but it still may anyways. If it does then that will definitely prove my theory, even though they probably won't ever send you the runme to install it.


Directory listing of /SwSystem
Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
3.1.5-01-2-357	tyDb	3244	09/18/06 12:44	676
3.1.5f-01-2-357	tyDb	92307	09/18/06 12:44	700
6.3-01-2-357	tyDb	97090	09/19/06 02:56	768
ACTIVE	tyDb	92307	09/18/06 12:44	700


----------



## Pab Sungenis

thepackfan said:


> Well , they were still sending it out last night, I got mine on the one machine I forced a call on, it was the only unit of 3 zipopered that got it in MFS.


It's a two-day process for most unhacked users, unless you force a call and a reboot.

When your TiVo calls the mothership, if it's in the group flagged to update, it gets the signal, prepares for the update, and sets the "pending restart" flag.

Unless you catch that and manually reboot the receiver, it won't reboot by itself until 2 AM the next day.

So, they aren't necessarily continuing the rollout. You may have gotten the update flag before they un-threw the switch.


----------



## Brillian1080p

The packfan, what did you do to keep the upgrade from going farther than just downloading to the MFS directory/file system on your zippered unit?

I'm still confused, everybody has a different opinion. 

Mine has fakecall set and I haven't forced a call because many here have said it comes from the satellite. As of now I don't have the upgrade. I've also been waiting for the slicer problems to be worked out.


----------



## boylan

Jeanesco said:


> But if you are feeling adventurous, try this (no phone in required at all, in fact don't phone in so that I can test my theory here,) and then see if you have 6.3 in /SwSystem the following morning. Thoroughly *un*tested, use at own risk, read the scripts contents so that you know what it does before trying it, etc. (course if 6.3 is removed from the SDD then this is all moot anyways, but nonetheless...)


I tried your script - transferred in binary mode - and got this output before it rebooted:



Code:


bash-2.02# dgl.tcl
Tmk Assertion Failure:
    Init, line 96 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <401> died due to signal -2
d1fbd0 d1fdac c7b5cc c74eb4 c6c2a4 cccd28 ca4008 d01ee8 cccd28 ca4008 c6e190 c6c
2a4 cccd28 ca4008 d02894 cccd28 ca4008 ceec90 cf24bc c6a500 400778 e23e50

Connection to host lost.

Just to be sure, I checked echo dumpobj /State/ServiceConfig | tivosh after reboot and got the same out put I got before in post 385 . After reboot, everything appears to be fine, so no major damage was caused.

I could just force a call - but I'm willing to try a few things first if you'd prefer to test this out.


----------



## Anubys

Brillian1080p said:


> The packfan, what did you do to keep the upgrade from going farther than just downloading to the MFS directory/file system on your zippered unit?
> 
> I'm still confused, everybody has a different opinion.
> 
> Mine has fakecall set and I haven't forced a call because many here have said it comes from the satellite. As of now I don't have the upgrade. I've also been waiting for the slicer problems to be worked out.


why is there any confusion? if your unit doesn't make the "daily call" (it's in quotes because it's not done daily anymore), you won't initiate the upgrade...

disconnect the phone and you won't get upgraded...it's that simple...


----------



## Jeanesco

Brillian1080p said:


> The packfan, what did you do to keep the upgrade from going farther than just downloading to the MFS directory/file system on your zippered unit?
> 
> I'm still confused, everybody has a different opinion.
> 
> Mine has fakecall set and I haven't forced a call because many here have said it comes from the satellite. As of now I don't have the upgrade. I've also been waiting for the slicer problems to be worked out.


Try the script I posted.



boylan said:


> I tried your script - transferred in binary mode - and got this output before it rebooted:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# dgl.tcl
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> Init, line 96 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <401> died due to signal -2
> d1fbd0 d1fdac c7b5cc c74eb4 c6c2a4 cccd28 ca4008 d01ee8 cccd28 ca4008 c6e190 c6c
> 2a4 cccd28 ca4008 d02894 cccd28 ca4008 ceec90 cf24bc c6a500 400778 e23e50
> 
> Connection to host lost.
> 
> Just to be sure, I checked echo dumpobj /State/ServiceConfig | tivosh after reboot and got the same out put I got before in post 385 . After reboot, everything appears to be fine, so no major damage was caused.
> 
> I could just force a call - but I'm willing to try a few things first if you'd prefer to test this out.


There is no chance of any data corruption. What I think is happening here is that tivoapp is having some kind of problem commiting the changes to the database because something somewhere is misconfigured, so instead of even trying it just bombs out and reboots. There can be a range of things that may cause this. The most probable of which is that you don't have all of your environment variables set at the time that you are running that script.

I don't know exactly which ones are necessary but I would guess that you *may* run into some problems if the following aren't set:



> declare -x DBLOAD_HANDCRAFT="true"
> declare -x HANDCRAFT="TRUE"
> declare -x HOME="/"
> declare -x MFS_DEVICE="/dev/hda10"
> declare -x TIVO_REMOTE="TIVO"
> declare -x TIVO_ROOT=""


----------



## gfb107

If you don't already have the slices, a call might authorize your unit to store them when they are transmitted over the satellite tonight. A call can't cause them to be installed, because they aren't there yet.

If you do have the slices, a call might cause your unit to install them.


----------



## Jeanesco

gfb107 said:


> If you don't already have the slices, a call might authorize your unit to store them when they are transmitted over the satellite tonight. A call can't cause them to be installed, because they aren't there yet.
> 
> If you do have the slices, a call might cause your unit to install them.


This is exactly what I am telling everybody, but some people here think they are experts and believe otherwise based on absolutely nothing.


----------



## boylan

Jeanesco said:


> I don't know exactly which ones are necessary but I would guess that you *may* run into some problems if the following aren't set:
> declare -x DBLOAD_HANDCRAFT="true"
> declare -x HANDCRAFT="TRUE"
> declare -x HOME="/"
> declare -x MFS_DEVICE="/dev/hda10"
> declare -x TIVO_REMOTE="TIVO"
> declare -x TIVO_ROOT=""


I tried issuing those commands, but when I ran dgl.tcl again, I got the same error. You don't have to keep troubleshooting this if its outside the scope of what you're trying here, but if you want to keep poking around, I'll hold off on making a call until we get this fixed.


----------



## Anubys

Jeanesco said:


> This is exactly what I am telling everybody, but some people here think they are experts and believe otherwise based on absolutely nothing.


do you think you can find a way to make a post without sounding so abrasive? I don't the reason for your attitude...


----------



## cheer

Anubys said:


> do you think you can find a way to make a post without sounding so abrasive? I don't the reason for your attitude...


Because occasionally, trying to inform and help around here is like driving a spike into one's own forehead. Witness the legions of people convinced that you MUST make a call in order to get/keep the slices, despite posts/evidence to the contrary.

Just yesterday I gave some assistance to some nitwit who proceeded to tell me that he needed a link or detailed instructions because he didn't have a lot of time on his hands. Not likely he'll get help again.

Being nice gets you piled on around here. Some have the intestinal fortitude to endure it pleasantly, I suppose. I don't, and neither (it would appear) does Jeanesco, who absolutely knows what he is talking about, and no, I don't care whether you accept my word on that or not.

Think of it this way: if you were on a casual weather forum (meaning not hard-core meteorology, and let's be honest, the "Underground" isn't exactly hard core) and mentioned something about the Sun general rising in the east, only to have people question that statement because they're certain they saw it rise in the west once, etc. etc...you'd either call them all idiots or you'd leave.

Now I'm not suggesting that there's a direct equivalency, here. But much of what Jeanesco has posted has been common knowledge for quite some time, and I expect he isn't interested in defending that.


----------



## btwyx

cheer said:


> Because occasionally, trying to inform and help around here is like driving a spike into one's own forehead. Witness the legions of people convinced that you MUST make a call in order to get/keep the slices, despite posts/evidence to the contrary.


I haven't seen any of that. I have seen people (like me) who say a phone call wil force activation of 6.3 (if you have the slices) and then the people arguing that slices don't come down the phone. I don't know why there's an argument over this. There is no conflict there.


----------



## cheer

I can't comment on what you may or may not have seen, but there's been multiple posts on the subject.

Forget it. It's not worth it.


----------



## Anubys

cheer said:


> Because occasionally, trying to inform and help around here is like driving a spike into one's own forehead. Witness the legions of people convinced that you MUST make a call in order to get/keep the slices, despite posts/evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Just yesterday I gave some assistance to some nitwit who proceeded to tell me that he needed a link or detailed instructions because he didn't have a lot of time on his hands. Not likely he'll get help again.
> 
> Being nice gets you piled on around here. Some have the intestinal fortitude to endure it pleasantly, I suppose. I don't, and neither (it would appear) does Jeanesco, who absolutely knows what he is talking about, and no, I don't care whether you accept my word on that or not.
> 
> Think of it this way: if you were on a casual weather forum (meaning not hard-core meteorology, and let's be honest, the "Underground" isn't exactly hard core) and mentioned something about the Sun general rising in the east, only to have people question that statement because they're certain they saw it rise in the west once, etc. etc...you'd either call them all idiots or you'd leave.
> 
> Now I'm not suggesting that there's a direct equivalency, here. But much of what Jeanesco has posted has been common knowledge for quite some time, and I expect he isn't interested in defending that.


that's fine...he can be smart and an expert and all that...but his posts are not helpful, they are condescending and simply scream "I'm smart and you're not"...I've learned nothing from his posts...if he's not going to help because everyone else is an idiot...great...but maybe he can spare us his silly posts reminding us of how much smarter he is than the rest of us...

let me be blunt: either be helpful, or don't post...it doesn't hurt to be nice...


----------



## BrettStah

Why is all of this talk of hacking being done in this thread, by the way? It's cluttering things up... shouldn't it go in the Upgrade or Underground forums?


----------



## ShiningBengal

cheer said:


> You're kidding, right? What are the chances that the CSRs would _ever_ understand a partial rollout? Could you imagine the support calls?
> 
> Besides, it seems as though there may be other issues with the code that affect more than just users of those two sats.


What are you talking about? What we have NOW is a partial rollout! The vast majority of owner of HR10's have no notion at all about v 6.3. Those who do got it either here or on the DBS forum. If they visit these forums, they will know what happened.

Yes, there may be other issues, but none has reared its head here so why even discuss that possibility. The people on this forum would be the very people who would be reporting the issues back to DirecTV. Since no one has mentioned anything, why would you think could be an issue? Hell, there are issues with 3.1.5f--why do you think there IS a 6.3?


----------



## ebonovic

[pokes head in]

So how is this thread going

[doges bottle]

Well then... guess I'm not needed to foster "discussion"

[removes head and closes the door]


----------



## drew2k

ebonovic said:


> [pokes head in]
> 
> So how is this thread going
> 
> [doges bottle]
> 
> Well then... guess I'm not needed to foster "discussion"
> 
> [removes head and closes the door]


See what you miss if you stay "self-banned"? We need more head pokes and bottle dodging!


----------



## jstang

Correct me if I'm wrong but to "force a call" do I go to Messages & Setup, Settings, Phone, Make Daily Call Now. I tried this and I still have no update. Anyone have any idea when I might receive the update in 43xxx


----------



## mdegner

jstang said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but to "force a call" do I go to Messages & Setup, Settings, Phone, Make Daily Call Now. I tried this and I still have no update. Anyone have any idea when I might receive the update in 43xxx


Per another thread, the update rollout has been halted. You may have the slices in MFS already, but you probably won't get the go ahead from the Tivo servers to install it.


----------



## jstang

mdegner said:


> Per another thread, the update rollout has been halted. You may have the slices in MFS already, but you probably won't get the go ahead from the Tivo servers to install it.


Is there any way for me to tell if I have the slices?


----------



## Bananfish

jstang said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but to "force a call" do I go to Messages & Setup, Settings, Phone, Make Daily Call Now. I tried this and I still have no update. Anyone have any idea when I might receive the update in 43xxx


That's the right method.

If you're hoping to discover on this forum when you will get the update, I wouldn't hold your breath. DirecTV certainly isn't going to make any announcement along those lines, and it's just not the type of information that leaks out of the bowels of DirecTV.


----------



## Bananfish

jstang said:


> Is there any way for me to tell if I have the slices?


Not without major surgery on your unit. Like computer nerd hacking major surgery.


----------



## mdegner

jstang said:


> Is there any way for me to tell if I have the slices?


You'll need command line access to the unit, via telnet or serial console, and issue this command-

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

EDIT: Or if you are running TivoWeb - MFS | SwSystem


----------



## jstang

haha yeah I just have the thing hooked up to my tv. Nothing special like some of these hardcore guys.


----------



## SpoonsJTD

Anubys said:


> why is there any confusion? if your unit doesn't make the "daily call" (it's in quotes because it's not done daily anymore), you won't initiate the upgrade...
> 
> disconnect the phone and you won't get upgraded...it's that simple...


Whose replies have the tone "I'm smart and you're not"?


----------



## SpoonsJTD

btwyx said:


> I haven't seen any of that. I have seen people (like me) who say a phone call wil force activation of 6.3 (if you have the slices) and then the people arguing that slices don't come down the phone. I don't know why there's an argument over this. There is no conflict there.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4387484&&#post4387484



rminsk said:


> Incorrect... the software is available over the phone line. One of my machines upgraded over the phone line on the first day. I know it was over the phone because the unit in question has not been hooked up to the satellite for over a month. I'm glad you know the distribution process so well and you can draw proper conculsions.


How come nobody jumped on this guy?

This was on the _previous_ page of posts.


----------



## Bananfish

cheer said:


> You're kidding, right? What are the chances that the CSRs would _ever_ understand a partial rollout? Could you imagine the support calls?
> 
> Besides, it seems as though there may be other issues with the code that affect more than just users of those two sats.


Plus at the end of this process, they'll want everyone with the HR10-250 to have the exact same software. Whether or not the bugs are confined to users of those two satellites, the 6.3 version they've been rolling out is known to be obsolete. Why would they risk switching some units to a version of the software that they already know is obsolete? It's frustrating for sure, but we'll just have to wait for the debugged version.


----------



## Bananfish

Can I ask what may be a dumb question - what exactly is meant by a "slice"? I understand that it means "a portion of the software". But is there some subtlety to using the term "slice" rather than, say, "file"?

I was a software engineer for 9 years before changing careers, so I'm not exactly an ignoramus when it comes to software, but I've never heard this term other than with respect to the TiVo software.

I would do a search, but I would guesstimate that the term "slice" has been used in 2000 posts in the past 2 weeks alone, and I don't need to know *that* badly.


----------



## SpoonsJTD

Bananfish said:


> Can I ask what may be a dumb question - what exactly is meant by a "slice"? I understand that it means "a portion of the software". But is there some subtlety to using the term "slice" rather than, say, "file"?


Not a dumb question, after a similar amount of time in the software industry, I had never heard it before either.

Someone might know where Tivo got it from, but AFAIK they are called slices because they have the extension '.slice'.


----------



## drew2k

I believe *slice* refers to the distribution method of the upgrade as well as each individual file. To minimize bandwidth, DirecTV broadcasts only a portion of the total upgrade, or a "slice" of it, at a time.

Think of it as the old software installers on 3.5" floppies, when the total install required 7 floppies. Each slice is a floppy.

And if I'm wrong, I am confident someone will be along presently to correct me!


----------



## cheer

ShiningBengal said:


> Yes, there may be other issues, but none has reared its head here so why even discuss that possibility. The people on this forum would be the very people who would be reporting the issues back to DirecTV. Since no one has mentioned anything, why would you think could be an issue? Hell, there are issues with 3.1.5f--why do you think there IS a 6.3?


How about the audio dropouts issue? That's been discussed here. There have been others as well.


----------



## cheer

drew2k said:


> I believe *slice* refers to the distribution method of the upgrade as well as each individual file. To minimize bandwidth, DirecTV broadcasts only a portion of the total upgrade, or a "slice" of it, at a time.


More or less, except it's not a DirecTV thing -- it's Tivo's methodology. They also use it for showcase delivery, etc...even guide data (or at least they used to -- I haven't looked very closely). If you're hacked, look through the tclient log some time and do a grep on slice.


----------



## cheer

Anubys said:


> that's fine...he can be smart and an expert and all that...but his posts are not helpful, they are condescending and simply scream "I'm smart and you're not"...I've learned nothing from his posts...if he's not going to help because everyone else is an idiot...great...but maybe he can spare us his silly posts reminding us of how much smarter he is than the rest of us...


His posts didn't get that way until he started having to defend what he wrote -- did you not get my analogy? It's not about being an expert; it's about how giving information gets you pounded.

Probably not worth taking this further -- I doubt you're going to change your mind, and I know I'm not going to change mine. I'll leave it to Jeanesco to decide whether he thinks it's worth staying around TCF or not, and to the TCF members to decide whether that matters to them.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I agree, this tivo hobby has a whole language unto itself. I'm an average guy who can operate a fusion splicing machine, look out at miles of fiber cable and tell you exact the condition of it. Even build a water cooled video/cpu computer, Install fuel injection where a carbureted vehicle. 

But man this stuff hurts my head sometimes! 

Thank you to those who answer questions.


----------



## Jeanesco

drew2k said:


> I believe *slice* refers to the distribution method of the upgrade as well as each individual file. To minimize bandwidth, DirecTV broadcasts only a portion of the total upgrade, or a "slice" of it, at a time.
> 
> Think of it as the old software installers on 3.5" floppies, when the total install required 7 floppies. Each slice is a floppy.


Cheer has it right. I am not sure where the name "slice" comes from though, but it isn't any means of dividing up the data into smaller bits. I've seen slice files that are huge. It seems that tivo mostly separates them based on content. E.g. the NFL ST "showcase" stuff goes into one slice, a porsche one in another, then guide data go in their own individual slices for different types of guide data.

Then the software slices tend to be divided by the installation helper scripts (called utils,) the gnu coreutils and tivo binaries (these used to be in separate slices,) the kernel, and then the swsystem slice which contains all of the database info and graphics/brf/font libs for that version which remain in MFS.

Essentially slice is just a tivo specific container for information that gets incorporated (using tivosh's dbload) into the database.


----------



## BillyT2002

cheer said:


> ...Think of it this way: if you were on a casual weather forum (meaning not hard-core meteorology, and let's be honest, the "Underground" isn't exactly hard core) and mentioned something about the Sun general rising in the east, only to have people question that statement because they're certain they saw it rise in the west once, etc. etc...you'd either call them all idiots or you'd leave...


And, I would have naturally assumed that somehow, somewhere they had slipped from an alternate reality into this one. But, that's just me.


----------



## tgenius

Not to be nitpicky, but Slices exist in UNIX/Linux, they are the DOS/Windows equivalent of partitions. We have multiple slices on our Unix Solaris server. That coupled with the fact that TiVO uses a form of linux


----------



## nakedeye

Brillian1080p said:


> I agree, this tivo hobby has a whole language unto itself. I'm an average guy who can operate a fusion splicing machine, look out at miles of fiber cable and tell you exact the condition of it.


BAH all you have to do is lay it in there and push a damn button!


----------



## cheer

tgenius said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but Slices exist in UNIX/Linux, they are the DOS/Windows equivalent of partitions. We have multiple slices on our Unix Solaris server. That coupled with the fact that TiVO uses a form of linux


Well, in the BSD/SunOS/Solaris world, yeah, but Linux uses partitions. In any case, those are completely different from Tivo slices.

Signed,

A Recovering SunOS Admin


----------



## thebarge

cheer said:


> Because occasionally, trying to inform and help around here is like driving a spike into one's own forehead. Witness the legions of people convinced that you MUST make a call in order to get/keep the slices, despite posts/evidence to the contrary.


Here's my problem with Jeanesco's attitude cheer. Jeanesco recently wrote this:



Jeanesco said:


> This is exactly what I am telling everybody, but some people here think they are experts and believe otherwise based on absolutely nothing.


Nice generalized statement. I'll state I'm no expert but understand the basics. Jeanesco at times seems to really know his stuff, but the problem comes in here:



Jeanesco said:


> As far as I can determine, tivo is not distributing this upgrade over the phone line under any circumstances, and in fact is sending it exclusively via the nightly service data download for the time being (this will no doubt change in the future, but probably not for another few weeks or a few months.) So if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong.


So he's saying a phone in will not upgrade your receiver and calls people wrong for saying this? Yet from what I've gathered by reading this thread amongst others is that the slices are downloaded to your receiver via satellite, and a phone in actually triggers the upgrade.

Then a few posts later he has this to say:



Jeanesco said:


> Where have I been? Well lets see. My tivo didn't call in for about 2 months prior to last thursday night, yet last thursday night it received the software (and actually it doesn't come in the form of slices.) I think I *may* know why and I *may* have a solution that will make your tivo take the update anyways if you were so inclined.
> 
> But you guys insist that I am always wrong (even if you don't even know yourself) so I probably don't have a solution.


Very construction to the discussion.


----------



## Jeanesco

tgenius said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but Slices exist in UNIX/Linux, they are the DOS/Windows equivalent of partitions. We have multiple slices on our Unix Solaris server. That coupled with the fact that TiVO uses a form of linux


Actually slice isn't a term used in linux. In linux terms they are still called partitions. AFAIK freebsd is the most notorious for calling them slices, solaris may as well I don't know.

EDIT: Oops I see cheer already said that.


----------



## Jeanesco

thebarge said:


> Nice generalized statement. I'll state I'm no expert but understand the basics.


Orly? Weren't you the one telling me that the so called "experts" know better? That was where this response came from you idiot.



thebarge said:


> The "experts" around here have already said that the phone call is required to authorize your Tivo for the upgrade. I think I'll believe them over you


My contempt here is mostly as a response to idjits like you.



thebarge said:


> So he's saying a phone in will not upgrade your receiver and calls people wrong for saying this? Yet from what I've gathered by reading this thread amongst others is that the slices are downloaded to your receiver via satellite, and a phone in actually triggers the upgrade.


Yes, and this is exactly what I have said. The main point of what I am saying is that forcing calls all day long isn't getting anybody anywhere.


----------



## thebarge

Jeanesco said:


> Orly? Weren't you the one telling me that the so called "experts" know better? That was where this response came from you idiot.


I was saying that the "so called experts" were correct in the fact that a phone call was required to install the 6.3 update.



Jeanesco said:


> My contempt here is mostly as a response to idjits like you.


Apparently you can't have a civil discussion without resorting to personal attacks.



Jeanesco said:


> Yes, and this is exactly what I have said. The main point of what I am saying is that forcing calls all day long isn't getting anybody anywhere.


No, it's *NOT* exactly what you said. It may be exactly what you *meant*, but that's not what you said at the time you posted it. You later backed up the statement that the phone call is required. Here, I'll post it for you again.



Jeanesco said:


> So if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong.


----------



## tivoboy

wow, more than two pages, 60+ posts and not a SINGLE update on 6.3 release.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Following this thread is like watching an argument between a college professor and a kindergarten class. The professor is getting frustrated because the kids don't have a clue what he's talking about, even though he is absolutely correct in his statements. The kids all want him to act like Barney and can't understand why he's so frustrated and angry.

Part of the problem is that we have an honest-to-goodness expert in our midst but he's having difficulty bringing his discussion down to a level where most of the members can understand him. Cheer and a few others can speak Linux and keep up with him but the rest are like deer caught in the headlights of an oncoming car. They don't understand what he's saying so therefore they surmise that he must be wrong.

Jeanesco - I believe I gave you a hard time a few pages back about something you posted. I got caught up in the mentality of the social club here and mistook where you were coming from. For that I offer my sincerest apologies. You obviously know what you're talking about but the problem is, very few in your target audience can actually follow what you're saying. The ones that can don't frequent here all that often and are more likely hanging out at DDB instead. 

You have to realize that the vast majority of this crowd thinks hacking a Tivo involves buying an upgrade kit from PtvUpgrade. The rest consider using the Zipper as hardcore hacking, with but a few exceptions. I'm no Linux expert nor am I an expert on the inner workings of a Tivo filesystem and OS. I know just enough to get by or get myself into trouble (and back out again, with a little luck and perserverence).

I can only say that I wish you the best of luck trying to communicate with the crowd here.


----------



## thebarge

mr.unnatural said:


> I can only say that I wish you the best of luck trying to communicate with the crowd here.


I've been using Linux for a long time and I'm also a system administrator. I've been poking around with a hacked SD DTivo for a couple years. All I did was point out that back when he said a phone call wasn't required, it was, and he responded by being an ass back then just like he is now. Plain and simple. I'm not denying the fact that he's very knowledgable when it comes to Tivo, but I can see that he apparently can't act like a civil human being when it comes to someone less knowledgable than him.


----------



## SpoonsJTD

thebarge said:


> So he's saying a phone in will not upgrade your receiver and calls people wrong for saying this?


Criminy. Have you read all of the posts? He didn't say the phone call will not upgrade your receiver. Not even in the part you quoted. He said DirectTV (well, tivo, but I knew what he meant) isn't _distributing_ the upgrade over the phone. The part about "so if you are hoping a phone in will upgrade your receiver you are wrong" was in the context of the person arguing with him. If you don't have the slices for whatever reason on your receiver, a phone call will not help you.

This is mostly in regards to the guy who claimed he got the slices and\or upgrade despite 'not having it hooked up to the satellite' (now THAT would be one long cable).

6.3 isn't distributed over the phone. Not right now, anyway. When they decide that every receiver that is trying to get it has it and don't want to waste the bandwidth, then later they'll do it over the phone. This isn't new. The SD DTivo upgrades happened the same way.

The phone call merely activates what the receiver downloads from the broadcasted, non-targetted satellite signal. Why is this an important distinction? Because being *able* to upgrade has nothing to do with whether or not you've called in. If your receiver isn't hacked, then yes, not calling in will prevent you from upgrading. If it is, calling in is irrelevant. Slice it, script it, whatever, but you can upgrade the receiver manually using the same process that would occur if you called in and your receiver was told that it was in 'the list' of receivers that are allowed to upgrade.

This has all been said numerous times by numerous people, but I thought I'd summarize because I don't understand how anyone who's read the entire thread would think that 1) jeanesco is claiming you don't upgrade by calling in (he isn't, he's saying the upgrade (content) isn't distributed over the phone), or 2) that no one was disputing the fact that the upgrade isn't distributed over the phone (they did, one poster at least claimed he got the upgrade without being 'connected to the satellite').

Contantly being told that you are saying something you aren't can make someone a bit frustrated, doncha think?


----------



## thebarge

SpoonsJTD said:


> Contantly being told that you are saying something you aren't can make someone a bit frustrated, doncha think?


I'm not the one constantly saying it  I do realize that the slices come down via sat and are not distributed via the phone line, unlike whoever made that claim a few pages ago. But way back when he stated that the upgrade didn't require a callin, I took that at face value and responded accordingly. He later responded making it clear exactly what he mean't and that he realized the authorization call was required.

At the point I made my comment I had no information about his knowledge other than him saying a callin wasn't required to get the upgrade, so I assumed he was an idiot. Later I realized he was quite knowledgable, but by then he was bashing left and right. I simply commented on his attitude, so he resorted to personal attacks.


----------



## David Platt

thebarge said:


> All I did was point out that back when he said a phone call wasn't required, it was, and he responded by being an ass back then just like he is now. Plain and simple. I'm not denying the fact that he's very knowledgable when it comes to Tivo, but I can see that he apparently can't act like a civil human being when it comes to someone less knowledgable than him.


Have you forgotten this little opening salvo of yours?



thebarge said:


> The "experts" around here have already said that the phone call is required to authorize your Tivo for the upgrade. I think I'll believe them over you


That's a pretty damn confrontational and dismissive statement. I don't think Jeanesco was the first one to be an ass here.


----------



## thebarge

That wasn't the opening salvo, his condescending statement was:



Jeanesco said:


> I think I *may* know why and I *may* have a solution that will make your tivo take the update anyways if you were so inclined.
> 
> But you guys insist that I am always wrong (even if you don't even know yourself) so I probably don't have a solution.


As I've stated, back when this was going on, all I knew about Jeanesco was that he stated that a callin was *not required* to upgrade the receiver. That's why I commented the way I did, so your quote of mine is taken a bit out of context.


----------



## SpoonsJTD

thebarge said:


> But way back when he stated that the upgrade didn't require a callin, I took that at face value and responded accordingly.


I guess that's the thing. People jumped on the comment about hoping your receiver would be upgraded with a phone call. In context, it was 100% accurate. I do understand that it might have been more clear if he had qualified it with 'because we know the slices haven't been sent out yet,' but instead of asking for clarification, people assumed he didn't know what he was talking about, and started arguing with him.

You say you understand how it works, but in your post above you quoted that same comment, out of context, and claimed he was contradicting himself. He didn't. I now know you understand it, but do you see how taking the comment out of context and bring it up again could be frustrating?

My other contention is with him being jumped on about the experts comment. He didn't even attack anyone directly. It was said in frustration, but it's not like he singled anyone out. He was then singled out by one or more people who have a very similar holier-than-thou attitude in their own posts that he himself was accused of having.

Are there any technical points of contention now? That's what I'm interested in. Can we move past the personal issues? Nobody's demeanor or attitude is going to be changed by all of this rehashing in a technical thread.


----------



## thebarge

SpoonsJTD said:


> I now know you understand it, but do you see how taking the comment out of context and bring it up again could be frustrating?


Yes, I can. My point was just commenting on his general attitude. He made an incorrect statement, by mistake I *now* know. He just meant that the distribution was done via sat and not phone. But when called on it, he responded in quite a childish fashion by basically saying "I may be able to fix this, but because no one believes me I'm not going to fix anything." I responded (as someone quoted above) to that by saying I would believe other "experts" over him. This was based on his previous comment about call ins, and his response to people calling him on it.



SpoonsJTD said:


> Are there any technical points of contention now? That's what I'm interested in. Can we move past the personal issues? Nobody's demeanor or attitude is going to be changed by all of this rehashing in a technical thread.


Agreed. By the way, I should have just looked under his avatar and saw it was AlphaWolf and shut my mouth  I know good'n'well how much experience he has by seeing his posts in the other forum.


----------



## newsposter

see that fork in the track? I'm gonna take it 

It's very sad everyday to force a call and have 'success'. Who ever woulda thunk?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

mr.unnatural said:


> Following this thread is like watching an argument between a college professor and a kindergarten class. The professor is getting frustrated because the kids don't have a clue what he's talking about, even though he is absolutely correct in his statements. The kids all want him to act like Barney and can't understand why he's so frustrated and angry.


This site really needs a POTD emoticon. If it had one, sir, I would award it to you.

: potd :


----------



## no-blue-screen

For crying out loud...who gives a crap about someone's attitude. Let's try to give each other the benefit of the doubt. Can we move away from these flames and get back to the topic at hand?


----------



## David Platt

no-blue-screen said:


> For crying out loud...who gives a crap about someone's attitude. Let's try to give each other the benefit of the doubt. Can we move away from these flames and get back to the topic at hand?


Your attitude sucks.


----------



## no-blue-screen

David Platt said:


> Your attitude sucks.


----------

